# Gamemaster lösen -die- Frage der Menschheit



## busaku (27. Juni 2008)

Huhu^^

~~~~~~~~~~RUNDE 2~~~~~~~~~~
SIEHE UNTEN BEI UPDATES

malwieder ein sinnloser Threat.. jaja^^ Aber ich finde die Kreativität der Gamemaster teilweise doch recht interessant *G*
=========
=======
Jeder hat es schonmal getan.. Die teilweise doch lästigen Gespräche mit GM's enden in der Regel immer mit einem: "Kann ich dir sonst noch bei irgendwas behilflich sein?" Und diese Chance sollte man nicht vergeben *G*

Deshalb möchte ich nun ein kleines "Projekt" eröffnen:

Fragt die Gamemaster bitte, was zuerst da war "Das Huhn oder das Ei?" und postet die Antworten via Screenshot hier im Threat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisherige Antworten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf ein fröhliches Gespamme

Busaku ;D

Updates:

*##02.08.2008
Seas :>
Aufgrund des positiven Feedbacks hier, bitte ich euch, dass ihr mir die Screenshots via PN schickt - wäre zu schade, wenn ich eure Screens hier übersehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zudem tut allen hier einen Gefallen (vorallem mir^^):
Bearbeitet die Screenshots bitte so, dass nur der Chat zu sehen ist.. und nicht das ganze UI *G* Wenn dies nicht der Fall sein sollte, werden alle PN's ignoriert. (natürlich könnt ihr sie hier auch noch im Forum posten.. so isses ja net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Will halt nur nen Vermerk über ne PN)*


##########Runde 2####

*##04.08.2008
Dann gehen wir mal in Runde 2^^
Da die GMs doch recht auf die Huhn-/Ei Frage genervt wirken, gehen wir mal in die 2. Runde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich fand den Vorschlag doch recht originell:
"Hat ein Zebra schwarze oder weiße Streifen?"*


*##04.08.2008 #2
So.. habe mich dann nochmal persönlich an einen Gamemaster gewendet, um mich zu bedanken^^ (Er/Sie wusste natürlich auch direkt, um was es geht^^) Also wenn das nicht mal ein schöner Start in die Runde 2 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (27. Juni 2008)

Höhö Toll Gms make our days!

Spamspam

Lg Ara

Mr Edit: 1st


----------



## 13101987 (27. Juni 2008)

Sinnloser Thread aber geile Idee


----------



## Lognir (27. Juni 2008)

Coole Idee finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mach mal ein ticket und frage ihn den.

Fehlt nur noch ein grund fürs Ticket 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fleischermeister (27. Juni 2008)

Wieder so ein schwachsinniger Lass uns GMs nerven Thread, wie war der andere noch? Ach der blitzgescheite GM studierenende Projektmacher der GM immer und immer wieder mit den gleichen Bugs nervt. Lasst die Leute in Ruhe arbeiten, dann haben diejenigen die auch mal wirklich Hilfe brauchen und denen es am A..... vorbeigeht was zuerst da war..., eine realistische Chance auch nen halbwegs ungenerften GM, in halbwegs akzeptabeler Zeit zu finden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Te-Rax (27. Juni 2008)

Desto mehr Antworten ich von GMs lese, desto mehr glaube ich, dass in einen GM-EIgnungstest zuerst die Rechtschreibung und dann der Sinn für Humor abgefragt wird. Denn das was die GMs teilweise abliefern, ist echt nicht von schlechten Eltern.

Zum Topic:

Coole Idee. Falls mal ein Ticket ansteht, werde ich auf jedenfall fragen.


MfG


----------



## busaku (27. Juni 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Wieder so ein schwachsinniger Lass uns GMs nerven Thread, wie war der andere noch? Ach der blitzgescheite GM studierenende Projektmacher der GM immer und immer wieder mit den gleichen Bugs nervt. Lasst die Leute in Ruhe arbeiten, dann haben diejenigen die auch mal wirklich Hilfe brauchen und denen es am A..... vorbeigeht was zuerst da war..., eine realistische Chance auch nen halbwegs ungenerften GM, in halbwegs akzeptabeler Zeit zu finden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja^^ Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich den ganzen Tag geflamed werde und mir jemand mit soetwas ankommt. Da verschwindet doch leicht die Routine^^


----------



## woggly4 (27. Juni 2008)

Morgadok hat eine sehr geile Antwort gegeben! Die muss ich mir merken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## busaku (27. Juni 2008)

woggly4 schrieb:


> Morgadok hat eine sehr geile Antwort gegeben! Die muss ich mir merken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das war doch die "universelle" Antwort auf alle Fragen, oder?^^ Ich meine, dass der Spruch aus "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis" kütt^^


----------



## RothN (13. Juli 2008)

Hier auch mal eine geniale Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (13. Juli 2008)

jo geile idee ich frag die gm's immer was sie heute noch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da meinte einer joar ich geh mir nach unserem gespräch einen kaffee machen und hol mir ein stückchen kuchen aus dem cafe


----------



## Blackywulf (13. Juli 2008)

antwort auf "was war zuerst da? das huhn oder das ei?"...konnte mir ein Gamemaster anscheind gerade sagen..ohne das ich es gestellt habe....er hat ein riesen hünhchen gespawnt als ich ein problem hatte xD!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xiena (13. Juli 2008)

Blackywulf schrieb:


> antwort auf "was war zuerst da? das huhn oder das ei?"...konnte mir ein Gamemaster anscheind gerade sagen..ohne das ich es gestellt habe....er hat ein riesen hünhchen gespawnt als ich ein problem hatte xD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, die bilder funzen bei mir irgentwie nicht..lad sie doch mal lieber bei imageshack.us hoch.. da funzt das wenigstens ^^


----------



## Ashtera (13. Juli 2008)

Sehr Geiles ding... werde demnächst sicher auch mal ein ticket eröffnen..... antwort kommt dann natürlich hier rein ;P
PS: Das ticket natürlich nur weil ich ein wirklich wichtiges anliegen habe, und die frage dann nebenbei *zwinker*


----------



## Soramac (13. Juli 2008)

Nach meinem Ergebnis meinte der GM, das Ei war zuerst da.


----------



## Blackywulf (13. Juli 2008)

da haste^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shogoki (13. Juli 2008)

hab leider kein screen, nur  die letzten worten waren " Dann wünsch ich dir noch viel spass beim Spielen und hoffe das du beim Schleichen nicht auf einen gnom trittst" so in etwa =) ich war ein ud schurke ^^

Gruss


----------



## Totemwächter (13. Juli 2008)

Blackywulf schrieb:


> da haste^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol? wo ist die frage und die Antwort? oder er will nur angeben das bei im ein gezeigt hat.


----------



## Blackywulf (13. Juli 2008)

x) tja lesen ftw..les nochmal meine erste antwort auf den thread.


----------



## Renegaid2 (13. Juli 2008)

Rothn deins is geil^^

@thema

geile Ideem


----------



## airace (13. Juli 2008)

hehe der Thread kommt mier gerade recht...wollte grad eh ein Ticket schreiben Poste nacher die Antwort


----------



## NaturalDesaster (13. Juli 2008)

shogoki schrieb:


> hab leider kein screen, nur  die letzten worten waren " Dann wünsch ich dir noch viel spass beim Spielen und hoffe das du beim Schleichen nicht auf einen gnom trittst" so in etwa =) ich war ein ud schurke ^^
> 
> Gruss




na wie gut das das aber keiner wissen wollte, da das der falsche thread dazu ist. les die frage / bitte noch mal und erkenne was gefordert ist


----------



## Eiszaepfle (13. Juli 2008)

An sich find ich die Idee echt ned schlecht.

Wär cool wenn der TE alle antworten in seinen startpost packen könnte, dann wird man nicht alles durchlesen müssen^^


----------



## Winn (13. Juli 2008)

Auf was die leute für ideen kommen^^

Ich finds verrückt^^ Aber ich mags  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashtera (13. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  pushup bh?


----------



## 1337Stalker (13. Juli 2008)

Haha, nette Idee^^

Mach ich von nun an auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Juli 2008)

Hab heute auch mal nen bissle Blödsinn mit einem GM gequatscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08212506py4.jpg

Dort steht:

<ME> Was war zuerst da, das Huhn oder das Ei?
<GM> Diese Frage ist berechtigt. 
<ME> Irgend ne Idee?
<GM> Es wird das Ei gewesen sein, da es Nachts kälter als draußen ist. ;P
<ME> Ne, denke ich nicht, da es übern Berg kürzer als zu Fuß ist und die Ampeln nach Ziege stinken.
<GM> Da ist natürlich was wahres dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zydoom (14. Juli 2008)

hm... ich weiß nicht so recht ob das ein gm war... aber seht euch mal das bild an^^
(achtet auf das lvl...)(naja.. selbst mit lvl 70 kann man die flugmounts nur in der cherbenwelt beschwören also muss sie ein gm sein^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so.. also sie konnte aber nicht fliegen mit dem windreiter.. sie schwebte nur in normaler geschwindigkeit umher und killte ein paar mobs xD
(das ist in westfall in der nähe der späherkuppe)


----------



## Gocu (14. Juli 2008)

shogoki schrieb:


> hab leider kein screen, nur  die letzten worten waren " Dann wünsch ich dir noch viel spass beim Spielen und hoffe das du beim Schleichen nicht auf einen gnom trittst" so in etwa =) ich war ein ud schurke ^^
> 
> Gruss



das sind Standart-Sprüche die viele Gamemaster nach einem gespräch sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S. Das ist auch nicht die Frage gewesen


----------



## Gocu (14. Juli 2008)

Zydoom schrieb:


> hm... ich weiß nicht so recht ob das ein gm war... aber seht euch mal das bild an^^
> (achtet auf das lvl...)(naja.. selbst mit lvl 70 kann man die flugmounts nur in der cherbenwelt beschwören also muss sie ein gm sein^^)
> 
> so.. also sie konnte aber nicht fliegen mit dem windreiter.. sie schwebte nur in normaler geschwindigkeit umher und killte ein paar mobs xD
> (das ist in westfall in der nähe der späherkuppe)



ich denkewar es war ein Anzeige-Bug, sowas kommt öfters vor die ist wohl abgestiegen aber du hast die noch auf dem Greifen gesehen mit dem die hingeflogen ist


P.S. Es heißt Greif, Windreiter sind bei der Horde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zydoom (14. Juli 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> ich denkewar es war ein Anzeige-Bug, sowas kommt öfters vor die ist wohl abgestiegen aber du hast die noch auf dem Greifen gesehen mit dem die hingeflogen ist
> 
> 
> P.S. Es heißt Greif, Windreiter sind bei der Horde
> ...




jop aber die ist lvl 19^^

wie soll sie dann ein mount haben?


----------



## Sarantoz (14. Juli 2008)

Denke auch das das ein Anzeige Bug war, sie hat den normalen Flugpunkt Greif benutzt und dir wurde es nur angezeigt als würde sie noch auf dem mount sein... hatte ich schonmal


----------



## Rudieck (14. Juli 2008)

01:51:48 [W From]  <Amerathys>: Ah, Philosophie! 
Nun, ich habe die Frage einem Kollegen gestellt und er hat mir mit "das" geantwortet. 
Ich fand die Antwort immer recht gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm klingt nach nem Makro^^


----------



## Mînî (14. Juli 2008)

es WAR ein Anzeigebug! Habe auchn Screen von meinem Freund, der sagte mir dass er bei sich normal rumläuft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




back2topic:
Geile Idee!! Weiter so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zydoom (14. Juli 2008)

hm ok^^


----------



## Migel  baaam (14. Juli 2008)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/6ibj-4-jpg.html 

Hier das ganze Gespräch (sry musste sein is genial)
[07/14/08]
01:56[Broltog]: Hallo Bärendudu. Ich bin Game Master Broltog. Bitte entschuldige die Störung, aber hättest du einen Moment Zeit, um mit mir über dein Ticket zu reden? Es geht um das Essen und Trinken.
01:57[Bärendudu]: ja
01:58[Broltog]: Leider kannst du in verwandelter Form generell nicht essen oder trinken.
01:58[Broltog]: Falls du dies ändern möchtest, dann kannst du gerne einmal im Vorschlagsforum uner [http://forums.wow-europe.com/index.html?sid=3] dazu anregen.
01:58[Bärendudu]: ok, ich hinterasse mich mal dazu^^
01:59[Bärendudu]: thx, wusste nicht das man nicht trinken kann
01:59[Broltog]: Kein Problem. =) Kann ich dir vielleicht anderweitig behilflich sein? 
02:00[Bärendudu]: ja, was war früher da das huhn oder das ei?
02:01[Broltog]: Chuck Norris? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


02:01[Bärendudu]: lol
02:01[Bärendudu]: das mal ne antwort
02:03[Broltog]: Hehe. =) Sonst hast du also kein Problem mehr im Spiel?
02:03[Bärendudu]: wieso droppt nicht jeder Worg ein verfärbtes Worgherz?
02:04[Broltog]: Hmm...hier kann ich nicht schon wieder mit Chuck Norris antworten. Ok, sind wir ehrlich: Magie.  *hust*
02:05[Bärendudu]: lol
02:05[Broltog]: Spaß bei Seite. Wenn jeder Word sofort ein Herz für dich hätte, dann wäre die Quest viel zu schnell zu Ende.
02:05[Bärendudu]: ok das wars
02:05[Bärendudu]: aber was passiert mit den herzen macht ihr ne suppe draus
02:05[Bärendudu]: ?
02:05[Bärendudu]: weil ich kann ja nich jeden das herz kaputtmachen
02:06[Broltog]: Wir machen garnichts mit dem Herzen. Dazu müsstest du bitte einmal den Questgeber befragen.
02:06[Bärendudu]: ok
02:06[Bärendudu]: sry waren eig noob fragen
02:07[Broltog]: Ach, kein Problem. =)
02:08[Bärendudu]: dann danke ich dir holde GM und möge deine nacht noch Ticktetreich sein
02:08[Bärendudu]: holder*
02:08[Broltog]: Dann verabschiede ich mich nun von dir, Bärendudu. Ich wünsche dir weiterhin viel Spaß bei World of Warcraft. Möge dein Fell stets frei von Spliss sein.
02:08[Broltog]: Dankeschön. =)
02:08[Bärendudu]: ^^


----------



## Sasic (14. Juli 2008)

Hiho,

hab grad ein Gm gefragt, und ich glaube die habens mit ihrem Chuck Norris. Ist wohl auch eines ihrer "veränderten Macros".

Naja hier ein Screen =D 

[attachment=3718:Gm.JPG]

Mfg Sasic/Elorod


----------



## der-Reaper (14. Juli 2008)

Alles schön und gut.. aber nur für diese Frage ein Ticket zu eröffnen find ich scheisse irgendwie


----------



## Xplaya (14. Juli 2008)

der-Reaper schrieb:


> Alles schön und gut.. aber nur für diese Frage ein Ticket zu eröffnen find ich scheisse irgendwie



Also ich glaub manche Gm´s finden es gut,endlich mal abwechslung im drögen Ticket Alltag.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss Xplaya  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der-Reaper (14. Juli 2008)

ja eventuell nachts, wenn man da eins schreibt gehts ja auch recht fix

aber zu stoßzeiten kann man teils wegen so nem kram noch länger warten und das muss nicht


----------



## Estren (14. Juli 2008)

Gnihihi!

Ei oder Huhn Thread


----------



## Zartek (14. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry man kanns nicht so gut lesen, mein Addon verzerrt die Gespräche mit Gm's ein wenig, deshalb schreibe ichs hier nochmal:
Achso ich bin übrigens  Zerex also:

Zerex: Jap und zwar habe ich noch eine Frage: Was war zuerst da - Das Huhn oder das Ei? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<GM>Dyndoa: Das Ei natürlich.
Zerex: kannst du das auch begründen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<GM>Dyndoa: Ja, Vögel legen Eier, ein Huhnähnlicher Vogel hat sich mit einem anderen Vogel gepaar, dann gab es ein Ei, daraus kahm dann ein Huhn.
Zerex: Hmmm das is ne gute erklärung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... ich habe das nähmlich für ein Projekt auf einer WoW-Fanseite gefragt, andere GM's sagten das Chuck  Norris zuerst da war ... hmmm worann das wohl liegt?! xDDD
<GM>Dyndoa: Hehe, ja das ist auch eine beliebte Antwort.
Zerex: naja ich will dich jetz nich weiter nerven.. du hast sicher noch vieeeeele tickets zu bearbeiten.
<GM>Dyndoa: Genau.


----------



## GodofHorus (14. Juli 2008)

Irgendwie ist das unfair... Bei mir läuft das Game einfach zu gut und es gibt keine probs.. somit kann ich wohl nie einen GM danach fragen. und einfach nur wegen der frage ein Ticket zu schreiben muss ja nun auch nicht sein...


----------



## Phobbos (14. Juli 2008)

GodofHorus schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das unfair... Bei mir läuft das Game einfach zu gut und es gibt keine probs.. somit kann ich wohl nie einen GM danach fragen. und einfach nur wegen der frage ein Ticket zu schreiben muss ja nun auch nicht sein...



hmmm doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin noch auf Arbeit aber nachher wag ich auch mal nen Versuch


----------



## GodofHorus (14. Juli 2008)

Ich bin viel zu anständig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber einer von euch könnte sich nen twink machenauf meinem server und mich flamen..
dann hätt ich nen grund ein ticket zu schreiben *rofl*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zartek (14. Juli 2008)

GodofHorus schrieb:


> Ich bin viel zu anständig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



haha lol xD 
ich habe einfach einen bug gemeldet den ich schon lange kenne^^ den bug "Ein Mitspieler sitzt auf einem Greifen obwohl wir in der "Normalen" welt sind"-Anzeigebug.. kannste ja auch so machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (14. Juli 2008)

Das von Blackywulf ist ein fake(ich kenn den typen) der spielt auf priv. servern und is da gm <.<


----------



## VvCHandavV (14. Juli 2008)

Wie die GMs sich dann verscheiben ... Das find ich wirklich lustig ^^

Sehr nette Idee. Vll muss ich die Tage ja mal ein Ticket schreiben, dann frag ich auchmal ^^


----------



## busaku (15. Juli 2008)

Eiszaepfle schrieb:


> An sich find ich die Idee echt ned schlecht.
> 
> Wär cool wenn der TE alle antworten in seinen startpost packen könnte, dann wird man nicht alles durchlesen müssen^^



Done 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   (Aber nur die Screens^^)



der-Reaper schrieb:


> Alles schön und gut.. aber nur für diese Frage ein Ticket zu eröffnen find ich scheisse irgendwie



Nene nix da..^^ Soweit kommt es noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ihr ein Ticket schreibt, stellen die GMs am Ende die Frage, ob sie Euch noch helfen können.. Dann erst bitte die Frage stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





VvCHandavV schrieb:


> Wie die GMs sich dann *verscheiben *... Das find ich wirklich lustig ^^



gnihihihi.. wie du dich verscheiben hast^^



Danke für das positive Feedback 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Busaku


----------



## Zartek (15. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe nochmal en Gm gefragt... aber *pssst* sie sind unter uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


leider wieder verzerrt wegen dem Addon... aber man kanns entziffern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noobhammer (15. Juli 2008)

ROFL!!!


----------



## Nightwraith (15. Juli 2008)

Geile Idee, aber Morgadok is der Beste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Für alle die es nicht verstehen sollten erstmal mein Mitgefühl und die Empfehlung "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis" zu lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x.Ne0n (15. Juli 2008)

Leute einfach nur ne geilde Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Juli 2008)

Legenfalls weiß ich nun warum ich heute auf mein ticket 1h lang warten musste xD 
Aber geile Idee xD, glaube frag da demnächst maln gm danach^^


----------



## DarkSeppel666 (16. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikku (17. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## busaku (17. Juli 2008)

Zartek schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've lol'd! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Coole Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke nochmal fürs Feedback und ein dickes *sorry *an die GM's, die hier unterwegs sind^^

Möge die Kreativität der GM's niemals ausgehen

(updatet)


----------



## Urengroll (17. Juli 2008)

GodofHorus schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das unfair... Bei mir läuft das Game einfach zu gut und es gibt keine probs.. somit kann ich wohl nie einen GM danach fragen. und einfach nur wegen der frage ein Ticket zu schreiben muss ja nun auch nicht sein...




jaja das kenne ich.  bei mir läuft alles paletti und wenn mal etwas sein sollte, dann betrifft es meist ehh immer alle!


----------



## busaku (17. Juli 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> jaja das kenne ich.  bei mir läuft alles paletti und wenn mal etwas sein sollte, dann betrifft es meist ehh immer alle!



lol^^ Eure Probleme hätte ich mal gerne *G*


----------



## Seifenblase (17. Juli 2008)

Hier ist meins. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (18. Juli 2008)

Also als ich gestern einen GM wegen Schlüsselbund cap angesprochen habe (ja ich habe es erreicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und ihm danach die Frage gestellt habe, meinte er nur "Das Ei natürlich."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ohne begründung Ticket Ende, aber im großen und ganzen wars ein netter Gm und besonders weil es mein ERSTES Ticket war, bei dem ich nur 5 mins auf die Antwort warten musste!


----------



## Headsick (21. Juli 2008)

Mein GM war zwar nicht sehr gesprächig, antwortete auf die Frage nur:" Auslegungssache, kein Kommentar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" aber auch hier musste ich lediglich 5 Min auf eine Antwort warten. Naja wenn das der Preis ist, keine kreative ANtwort zu bekommen, solls mir sehr recht sein.
Also trotzdem dickes Lob an den GM.
-mfg-


----------



## Umbreon (27. Juli 2008)

Folgendes GM-Gespräch fand letztens Nachts statt...der Grund meines Tickets war ein Namensverstoß auf einem RP-Server. Genial auch der Abschied... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

12:04 [Nomerianny]: Grüße Filoen. Ich bin Gamemaster Nomerinanny. Hast du kurz Zeit um mit mir über dein Ticket bezüglich des Namens zu sprechen? 
12:05 [Filoen]: Ja, ich habe Zeit. Ihr werdet den Vorfall untersuchen und gemäß euren Richtlinien handeln. Ich habe keine weiteren Fragen und werde nun noch ein Abschiedsmakro bekommen.
12:06 [Nomerianny]: Wenn du keine Kommunikation mit uns wünscht, kannst du dies seit dem lezten Patch beim eröffnen des Tickets selber auswählen.
12:07 [Nomerianny]: Aber natürlich werde ich mich um den Namen kümmern und gemäß unserer Richtlinien vorgehen. Einen schönen weiteren Abend noch, Filoen!
12:07 [Filoen]: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen (Begrüßungsmakro, Fragemakro und Verabschiedungsmakro) und der anderen Variante? Kommunikation nenne ich das was ich mit GMs bis jetzt erlebt habe nämlich nicht.
12:08 [Nomerianny]: Bei dieser Variante schreiben wir dich nicht an, was du ja scheinbar nicht zu wünschen scheinst. Das ist aber nur eine Vermutung. Wenn du aber Kritik an uns GMs hast, kannst du die jederzeit an WoWconcernsEU@blizzard.com richten.
12:11 [Nomerianny]: Hast du dazu eventuell eine Frage, die ich dir beantworten könnte?
12:12 [Filoen]: Hm...was war zuerst da...das Huhn oder das Ei?
12:12 [Nomerianny]: Chuck Norris.
12:12 [Filoen]: Mist...
12:12 [Filoen]: Dann wünsche ich euch auch noch viel Spaß bei der Arbeit in der World of Warcraft und mögen eure wunderbaren blauen GM-Roben niemals ausbleichen
12:13 [Nomerianny]: Danke sehr! Aber keine Sorge, wir haben Bär-Woll, das Waschmittel der Druiden.


----------



## Silenya (27. Juli 2008)

Ob GMs wohl auch die Antwort auf die wohl heißeste Frage kennen? 
Werden Gnome größer, wenn sie Noggenfoggers Elixier trinken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werds ma testen^^


----------



## DunCrow (27. Juli 2008)

shogoki schrieb:


> hab leider kein screen, nur  die letzten worten waren " Dann wünsch ich dir noch viel spass beim Spielen und hoffe das du beim Schleichen nicht auf einen gnom trittst" so in etwa =) ich war ein ud schurke ^^
> 
> Gruss



Falscher Thread.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (27. Juli 2008)

Coole Idee ich mach damit wenn ich ne GM mal wider spreche auch wenn ich die Antwort weiss.
(Es war das ei da sich aud den reptilen die Vogel entwickelt haben und auch die Häne war erst das Ei wo dan das huhn raus kamm da^^)


----------



## BlackBirdone (27. Juli 2008)

Beste fand ich bisher das:
Was war zuerst da Huhn oder Ei?

Chuck Norris ?

zu geil ^^


----------



## Next Exitus (27. Juli 2008)

Da lohnt es sich doch Bugs zu suchen und Tickets zu schreiben ;D


----------



## Gevater (27. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das hatte ich gerade


----------



## BohneTheBoon (27. Juli 2008)

hm... meiner war anscheinend entweder schwer beschäftigt oder einfach nur humorlos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ausserdem hat er für die antowrt 42 ungefähr 3 minuten gebraucht...


----------



## Destructix (27. Juli 2008)

BohneTheBoon schrieb:


> hm... meiner war anscheinend entweder schwer beschäftigt oder einfach nur humorlos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn den Mist hier inzwischen jeder macht, hätte ich als GM auch kein Humor mehr.


----------



## BohneTheBoon (27. Juli 2008)

Destructix schrieb:


> Wenn den Mist hier inzwischen jeder macht, hätte ich als GM auch kein Humor mehr.


Ein Herz für GM's  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (27. Juli 2008)

Also ich find die Idee lustig^^
Eigentlich sinnlos aber doch sehr unterhaltsam^^


----------



## Glaus (27. Juli 2008)

An sich ein sicherlichen witziges Thema, aber

1.Du solltest die Namen unkenntlich machen, bevor ein Buffed-Moderator (Oder wie die auch immer heißen...) dich darauf hinweist
2.Mal ganz ehrlich: Hast du nix besseres zu tun?*g*


----------



## Davidor (27. Juli 2008)

BohneTheBoon schrieb:


> hm... meiner war anscheinend entweder schwer beschäftigt oder einfach nur humorlos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Seh mal im ersten Screen nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sreal (27. Juli 2008)

muss ja mal sagen, nette ansammlung bisher ;D musste teils echt lachen^^ 

naja wenn das hier ma n gm liest, ich werd euch die frage auch noch stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alchiemist (27. Juli 2008)

Na was wohl zuerst da?¿?
Das EI natürlich! Denkt dran Dinos haben auch schon Eier gelegt! ;D


----------



## Phobbos (27. Juli 2008)

Die Antwort 42 stammt aus dem Film "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis" in dem ein Supercomputer die Frage des Lebens ausrechnet und nach tausenden von Jahren die Antwort vor der Bevölkerung verkündet. Die Antwort ist .. ja: 42! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glurack (27. Juli 2008)

Hab den screen nicht mehr da ich vor nen paar tagen mit wow aufgehört hab und es gelöscht hab..Der Gm meinte zu mir die Frage war zuerst da!!!


----------



## hubuda222 (27. Juli 2008)

Wenn ihr kreative Antworten wollt wieso stellt ihr dann keine kreativen Fragen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (27. Juli 2008)

Blackywulf schrieb:


> da haste^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gms von blizz komem nie ins game rein die machen das per konsole  und  die können sich auch unsichtbar machen 
udn ich glaube es is ein privat server -.- ...


----------



## Camô (27. Juli 2008)

13101987 schrieb:


> Sinnloser Thread aber geile Idee


Mmh ... ähm ... öhh ... mehr Widerspruch geht nicht.


----------



## Camô (27. Juli 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> gms von blizz komem nie ins game rein die machen das per konsole  und  die können sich auch unsichtbar machen
> udn ich glaube es is ein privat server -.- ...


Doch sie erscheinen auch ingame. Habe ich bislang einmal erlebt, als nach einem Wipe in BK Hero unser Hunter beim zweiten Boss in einem Käfig feststeckte.


----------



## Freewalker (27. Juli 2008)

Ein Blizzard-GM darf, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, auch nicht einfach mal eben so zum Vergnügen einen Mob in der Weltgeschichte spawnen.


----------



## Hotgoblin (27. Juli 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Doch sie erscheinen auch ingame. Habe ich bislang einmal erlebt, als nach einem Wipe in BK Hero unser Hunter beim zweiten Boss in einem Käfig feststeckte.



ja aber eher selten nru bei sowas und nicht bei einem normalen gespräch udn glaueb nicht das sie mit /s n gespräch mit jemanden anfangen...


----------



## Hotgoblin (27. Juli 2008)

Freewalker schrieb:


> Ein Blizzard-GM darf, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, auch nicht einfach mal eben so zum Vergnügen einen Mob in der Weltgeschichte spawnen.



auf nem ptr war vanek mal da und hat alle klein egmacht oder sowas und mobs gespawnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab mal n screen gesehn weiß nichtmehr wo genau^^


----------



## Atrocis (27. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hat er schön geschrieben, mein neuer LieblingsGM.


----------



## Freewalker (27. Juli 2008)

Naja der PTR, der ist etwas für sich^^ Ich meine die Real-Server


----------



## Akurias (27. Juli 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> gms von blizz komem nie ins game rein die machen das per konsole  und  die können sich auch unsichtbar machen
> udn ich glaube es is ein privat server -.- ...



Lol? Wenn du so eine Antwort gibst hast du noch nie mit einem gm gesprochen...
Ich habe bis jetzt nur einmal mit einem gm gesprochen der sich nicht gezeigt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ps an sich ist das eine geile idee werde mal daran denken wenn ich wieder mit einem schreibe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cathari (27. Juli 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> ja aber eher selten nru bei sowas und nicht bei einem normalen gespräch udn glaueb nicht das sie mit /s n gespräch mit jemanden anfangen...



Doch, auch das tun sie. Ich hab mal einen erlebt, den ich nicht anflüstern konnte, da blieb uns gar nichts anderes übrig als in /s zu reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn sie nicht extrem schlecht drauf sind, sind sie auch für jeden Spaß zu haben.


----------



## Kronas (27. Juli 2008)

bei mir kam auch 42^^
und er sagte so seltsame sachen wie 'Sanfte Grüße'
meinte ein kumpel: 
18:01:33 [W From] <Kumpel>: frag ob er schwul ist
18:01:53 [W To] <GM>: 18:01:33 [W From] <70:Elfaron>: frag ob er schwul ist
18:02:42 [W From]  <GM>: Ich glaube nicht, dass ich das einer Antwort würdigen werde. Ich bewundere aber seine Neugier. Auf Wiedersehen.


----------



## c.one! (27. Juli 2008)

Das war die Antwort meines Gm's =)) Sehr "Orginell"


----------



## HordeCrusher (27. Juli 2008)

busaku schrieb:


> Das war doch die "universelle" Antwort auf alle Fragen, oder?^^ Ich meine, dass der Spruch aus "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis" kütt^^




jo genau der super pc der den sinn des lebens bestimmt soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


B2T:


die idee ist ganz nett... solang das nicht der einzige grund ist ein ticket aufzumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider ist acc eingefroren und ich hab kein anliegen :/


----------



## Flanko (27. Juli 2008)

Hab auch ein Gm gefragt aber nicht wegen huhn oder ei sondern was besser ist herr der ringe online oder  wow ist :

ich schreib ticket 
gm meldet sich
wir schreiben miteinander wegen dem problem 
und dann


 gm : Hast du noch weitere Fragen ?
ich : Ja , was findest du besser Herr der Ringe online oder World of Warcraft ?
..(1 min warten)...

gm : Gegenfrage , was findest du besser ?
ich : Herr der Ringe online ist eine billig gemachte kopie von World of Warcraft und Gm´s sind nicht annähernd so gut wie in WoW .
Ich : Und was findest du jetzt besser .
gm : Hdro .
ich : Und du bist Gm in WoW ?
gm : Hier wird man gut bezahlt .
ich : Spielst du überhaupt WoW ?
gm : Klar , habs bis lvl 27 durchgehalten mir dann einen WoW Account bei Ebay gekauft und mich bei Blizzard beworben .
ich : Geil , kennst du dich überhaupt in WoW aus ?
gm : Klar , kann Illidan mit einem Schlag töten und die ganze Horde und Allianz gleichzeitig töten und dabei 100 Tickets bearbeiten .
ich : Das ist Unlogisch also Illidan mit einem Schlag töten dauert 1-3 sek je nach Waffe dann und 100 Tickets bearbeiten also in 3 sek aber für dieses Ticket sind schon 7 min draufgegangen ! 
gm : Ach so spät ? Meine Zeit ruft .
ich: Bye
gm: Möge dein Hammer immer Stumpf sein .




^^ lieblings Gm


----------



## Tan (30. Juli 2008)

Mh, meiner war geil druff =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrullala (30. Juli 2008)

Mein Gm antwortete auf die Frage mit:
"Das".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auchne Möglichkeit


----------



## Krolus (30. Juli 2008)

Huhu 

Ich habs dann auch mal gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fand meinen GM bei weitem nicht so net wie andere hier im thread! 
Aber lest selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dradius (30. Juli 2008)

also ich glaube ich werde das auch mal machen mit dem Ei oder das Huhn kommt bestimmt jut


----------



## Duath (31. Juli 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> gms von blizz komem nie ins game rein die machen das per konsole  und  die können sich auch unsichtbar machen
> udn ich glaube es is ein privat server -.- ...


GMs zeigen sich auch manchmal.
http://img384.imageshack.us/img384/386/wow...08194904xk0.jpg
http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/4017/wo...08194930ip2.jpg
http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/7892/wo...08195047qd3.jpg

Zum Thema: Hab vergessen Screenshot zu machen, aber die Antwort war "Der Game Master".


----------



## Tan (31. Juli 2008)

Grad wieder einen gefragt, zwar war dieser nicht so humorvoll wie meiner davor, aber immerhin nicht so abweißend wie bei Krolus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (1. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flink95 (1. August 2008)

Da wohl semtliche GMs diese frage kennen wird ich sagen brauchen wa ne neue frage. Postet eure ideen ich werd den nächsten GM denn ich treff fragen bei wieviel grad er seine GM robe wäscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparki (1. August 2008)

Wäre zwar eine etwas längere Frage, aber vielleicht ganz interessant.
"Ein Marmeladenbrot fällt immer auf die bestrichene Seite. Eine Katze immer auf die Pfoten. Was passiert wenn man ein Marmeladenbrot auf eine Katze binden und sie irgendwo herunter wirft?"


----------



## Duath (1. August 2008)

Sparki schrieb:


> Wäre zwar eine etwas längere Frage, aber vielleicht ganz interessant.
> "Ein Marmeladenbrot fällt immer auf die bestrichene Seite. Eine Katze immer auf die Pfoten. Was passiert wenn man ein Marmeladenbrot auf eine Katze binden und sie irgendwo herunter wirft?"


Die Katze landet auf den Pfoten.

Dass das Marmeladenbrot meistens auf die bestrichene Seite fällt, hat physikalische Gründe. Ein Grund ist z.B., dass die Höhe eins normalen Tisches, wenn es denn dort hinunter fällt, für eine halbe Drehung des Brotes ausreicht, wenn man es normal hinter stößt. Ein anderer ist das Gewicht der Marmelade.
Das Marmeladenbrot würde keine Katze aus dem Gleichgewicht bringen, daher ist die Frage einfach zu beantworten und kein Vergleich zur Ei-Huhn-Frage.

Eine Frage der besonderen Art ist eher:
Wenn ich behaupte, dass ich nie die Wahrheit sage, würde mir dass dann jemand glauben?


----------



## Monyesak (1. August 2008)

gut kopiert


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2008)

Duath schrieb:


> Eine Frage der besonderen Art ist eher:
> Wenn ich behaupte, dass ich nie die Wahrheit sage, würde mir dass dann jemand glauben?


frage ist alt.
wenn du das sagst,kann es sein, dass du einmal die wahrheit sagst und diesmal luegst.
allso du sagst nicht die wahrheit, also heisst das das du MANCHMAL die wahrheit sagst.


----------



## Kintaro221 (1. August 2008)

Endlich konnte ich mal einen GM anschreiben, ich wollte ihn ja nicht nur desswegen Belästigen und hab einen Grund abgewartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Achja was fällt euch an dem Bild auf?





... hihi Es gab Keine Standartantwort zu den Klassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

grüsse Kintaro221


----------



## Ti_Zero (2. August 2008)

Puhh....ich habe es gewagt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




//Edit

Ideen für neue Frage:

Wie wissen Blinde, wann sie fertig sind mit "abputzen"? (k, vllt zu viel Fäkalien in der Frage)
Wie heißen die harten Plastikenden an den Schnürsenkeln?
Warum muss man für den Besuch beim Hellseher einen Termin haben?
Wenn es heute 0 Grad hat und morgen doppelt so kalt werden soll, wie kalt wird es morgen?
Warum laufen Nasen, während Füße riechen?
Warum benutzt man für "Tödliche Injektionen" in den Staaten sterilisierte Spritzen/Nadeln?
Wie kommen die "Rasen betreten verboten"-Schilder in die Mitte des Rasens?
Warum muss der Deckel von einem Sarg zugenagelt werden?
Wenn Stiftung Warentest Vibratoren testet, ist dann "befriedigend" besser als "gut"?

Aber irgendwie kann nichts die coole "Ei oder Huhn" frage ersetzten, da man für alles andre immer ne antwort finden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerias (2. August 2008)

lol, der Thread ist ja mal wirklich nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab auch mal nach einem sinnlosen Ticket die Frage einem GM gestellt, die Antwort ist nicht lesenswert, dafür schien mir der GM aber relativ verplant danach



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## :+:Mayu:+: (2. August 2008)

Dir ist aber schon Klar das du wegen Scherz Tickets irgentwann kein Support mehr bekommst? ob du Gehackt wurdest oder obs um Item umtausch geht.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (2. August 2008)

@ aerias. ich kann nicht mehr. einfach zu göttlich.

passiert aber auch ab und zu in callcentern, wenn man schon zigtausend telefonate hinter sich hat.


----------



## Dajor (2. August 2008)

also, sowas merk ich mir   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
muss ich dann mal wenn ich wieder spiele auch machen ^^

ihr sucht andere fragen ^^?

Was war zuerst da das Grillhähnchen oder das Spiegelei?

oder fragt sie doch einfach wie es ihnen geht ^^


MfG 

Dajor


----------



## Kethlana (2. August 2008)

hehe ich find das ne lustige Idee und bin sehr überrascht,wie die GM's zum Teil darauf reagieren.


----------



## hohewarte (2. August 2008)

hier die antwort eines GM. Klar und deutlich wenn auch ohne erklärung:


----------



## -Xero- (2. August 2008)

[attachment=4061:cffff.jpg]

danach haben wir uns noch unterhalten ^^ netter gm


----------



## kackboon crapsammler (2. August 2008)

da ich dieses Thema sehr genial finde hab ich auch mal einen GM zu diesem problem gefragt ( der grund des problem das er dachte war so ne0815 noob frage XD )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



übrigens find ich die antwort sehr kreativ zu dieser späten stunde ^^


----------



## Ennyx (2. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kurz und knapp (:


----------



## weddingcrusher (2. August 2008)

ich hab ne neue frage =DDD hat das zebra weiße oder schwarze streifen ??? =DD


----------



## P-King (2. August 2008)

Einige von den Bildern sind gefakt.... das stellt man nur daran fest, dass sich ein Gm zeigt, was er nur in aussergewöhnlichen fällen tut und da gewinnt man noch eher im Lotto... Und auch das die Gm's gar nicht mit Ihren normalen stinklangweiligen Makros schreiben ist auch bissl merkwürdig... Naja^^ 

LFG

Fälschungs Entdecker  ^.^


----------



## Mab773 (2. August 2008)

das hat der GM bei mir geschrieben:
[attachment=4065:Unbenannt.JPG]
die hams wohl alle mit chuck norris^^


----------



## kackboon crapsammler (2. August 2008)

@P-King 
wieso sollten die sachen gefakt sein ? außer das mit dem riesen huhn spawn.
wenn an ein anständiges ticket schreibt und dies um halb 4 auch noch macht bekommt man innerhalb von 2 minuten nen gm zu sprechen


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (2. August 2008)

habe mich mal mit dem spruch mögen deine ratschläge immer kritsich treffen von einem gm verabschiedet.
darauf antwortete der GM: klar tun sie doch immer bin ein imba GM BÄM (hat er wirklich so gesagt)


----------



## Miene - Onyxia (2. August 2008)

Hab das heute auch mal mit nem GM gemacht ^^ hier was dabei rausgekommen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (2. August 2008)

15:50:39 [W From]<Calavarec>: Du noch viel lernen musst, junger Padawan. Ich dir bei dieser Frage nicht helfen kann. Du deinen Weg alleine gehen musst. 

das kam heute bei mir raus^^

und er meinte auch GMs trinken nie tee und man sollte nie die macht des GM Colaautomaten in der einsamen stunde unterschätzen!


----------



## -Xero- (2. August 2008)

[attachment=4074:reeff.jpg]

wieder ein sehr netter gm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine eigentlich frage durfte er mir nicht beantworten aber immerhin das


----------



## Darussios (2. August 2008)

@Xero als Tipp, editier den Namen vom GM aus dem Bild mit Paint schwarze Farbe drüber klatschen oder sowas sonst gibts leider Ärger von den Mod's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Thread ich hatte auch 2 lustige GM-Gespräche mit meinem Hexer-Twink der 2te GM dürfte sogar mich wiedererkennen weil er den Thread kennt hat er mir indirekt mitgeteilt aber seht selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GM 1:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier GM 2 der kennt den Thread und hat die Frage sooft beantwortet, dass er mir als Antwort ein Hexerabschiedsmakro gegeben hat und dann auf meinen Letzten Satz die "System: Der GM hat die Nachricht nicht erhalten blablabla" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber seht selbst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles in allem war es sehr lustig und ja ich bin mir der Ironie bewusst, dass ich jetzt doch hier reingepostet habe @Bildbetrachter und GM Nr.2 falls er nochmal reinschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## busaku (2. August 2008)

Uiuiui.. da is man mal 3 Tage nicht da und dann so ein Feedback 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich werde den Startpost die Tage mal upadten - habe leider grade nicht den nötigen nerv dazu *G*


Eine Bitte noch:

Schnibbelt die Screenshots bitte soweit auseinander, dass man sie locker in einen Post packen kann => nur den Chat und nich die ganze UI *G*
Auf ein weiteres Gespamme

Busaku 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (2. August 2008)

Mein GM heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: Onyxia.... hatten ja den selben.. und leider selbes makro^^


----------



## Skulldemon (2. August 2008)

Ich habs gestern auch mal gefragt, habe aber leider vergessen, einen screenie zu machen >.<

Seine Antwort war Chuck Norris' Mutter :O


----------



## Dagonzo (2. August 2008)

Kein Wunder das die Antwortzeiten nach Eröffnen eines Tickets immer länger werden, wenn GM´s mit dusseligen Fragen bombadiert werden.^^


----------



## Darussios (2. August 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Kein Wunder das die Antwortzeiten nach Eröffnen eines Tickets immer länger werden, wenn GM´s mit dusseligen Fragen bombadiert werden.^^



Also meiner hat ne halbe Minute nach Ticket schreiben geantwortet ich weiß nicht was du hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (2. August 2008)

Nun ja man kann überall, auch hier im Forum nachlesen, das die Antwortzeiten oft zu wünschen übrig lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Xero- (2. August 2008)

lol tevlin Oo


naja die gms kennens mitlerweile alle wir brauchen was neues ...


----------



## Darussios (2. August 2008)

Mögliche neue Frage: Wer war zuerst da Chuck Norris oder Rambo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tevlin (2. August 2008)

Wo verdammt ist mein Post :O


----------



## Mosebi (2. August 2008)

Echt super hälst die GMs vom arbeiten ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrics (2. August 2008)

geil^^ ich wusste gar nicht dass GMs so geil drauf sind xD Chuck Norris.Sonst noch was?

*wegrofl*


----------



## Shaguar93 (3. August 2008)

sehr geile idee^^
die geilste antwort fand ich die mit Chuck Norris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Shaguar


----------



## Keren (3. August 2008)

Ti_Zero schrieb:


> //Edit
> 
> Ideen für neue Frage:
> Wie wissen Blinde, wann sie fertig sind mit "abputzen"? (k, vllt zu viel Fäkalien in der Frage)
> ...



find ich mal richtig naise die ideen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn ich mla ticket hab werd ich mal fragen ^^


----------



## Darussios (3. August 2008)

Jo die Fragen sind lustig aber meine Favoritfrage bleibt Huhn oder Ei einige GM's kennen den Thread noch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kackboon crapsammler (3. August 2008)

ich fänds cool wenn wir ne neue frage machen würden und da würde ich die frage von einem vorposte (zu faukl zu suchen von wem ehrlich gesagt ^^ ) vorschlagen und zwar : hat ein Zebra schwarze der weiße streifen


----------



## hubuda222 (3. August 2008)

Ich hab ne echt gute Frage GMs sind doch dafür bekannt das sie immer Kaffee trinken,

dann könnte man sie fragen: 

"Trinkst du deinen Kaffee mit Milch oder mit Zucker  ?"

kommt aus Allimania xD

ich mach das jetzt immer so.


----------



## Marvin B. (3. August 2008)

kackboon schrieb:


> ich fänds cool wenn wir ne neue frage machen würden und da würde ich die frage von einem vorposte (zu faukl zu suchen von wem ehrlich gesagt ^^ ) vorschlagen und zwar : hat ein Zebra schwarze der weiße streifen




Die Frage ist genial. Ich werde mal ein Ticket schreiben.


So hier die Antwort



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es entwickelte sich eine nette diskussion. Der nette GM, wollte sich das ganze hier mal anschauen. 
Er verriet mir auch, dass der die Frage Ei oder Huhn schon 11 oder 12 mal gefragt bekommen hat. 

Synvalee, wenn dass hier ließt. Liebe grüße.

Leider konnte ich nicht mehr zusammenschneiden. Die Horde hat Ironforge geraidet, und ich bin kaum mitbekommen. Die unterhaltung wär sehr nett.


----------



## seneadis (4. August 2008)

Ich hab heut auch mal die Chance genutzt, nachdem ich eine total noobige frage zum huntern gestellt hab (d'oh!):


[attachment=4097:huhnei.jpg]


----------



## Djiriod (4. August 2008)

XD ein Hühner legender Chuck Norris
Das fand ich bis jetzt die beste Antwort

Joa, was neues sollte vllt schon bald mal kommen, wie man sieht, machen sich GMs schon Makros für die Frage O.o


öhm....mal überlegen, was gibts denn sonst noch so......

ok, is eig für Außenstehende nicht so zu verstehn:

Vrosch oder Fogel?

>.< jaja für euch nicht witzig....
was kann man sonst noch frage......

Wenn schwimmen schlank macht, was machen Blauwale falsch? 

mehr fällt mir nun auch nicht ein

Gute Nacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seneadis (4. August 2008)

eine (abgewandelte) frage könnte vielleicht die sein:

wenn ein gm allmächtig ist, kann ein GM dann ein monster erschaffen, dass er nicht besiegen kann? 


;-) das sollte den gms ein wenig gedankenschmalz für witzige antworten abverlangen...


----------



## NightCreat (4. August 2008)

haha chuck norris war zuerst da er legt die eier und das huhn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geil und die gm abschiedsgrüße sind auch geilmit dema spekt des affen^^

edit: vllt noch eine frage warum ist die banane krum :O?


----------



## seneadis (4. August 2008)

die frage ist albern...


...PERFEKT!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die nehmwa!


----------



## assax (4. August 2008)

Einige Antworten sind ja echt genial hier^^.
Leider muss ich nur sehr selten ein Ticket schreiben und werde wohl darum nicht selbst die Gelegenheit dazu haben.
Hier trotzdem mal eine andere Frage:
" Warum laufen Nasen. während Füße riechen? "


----------



## busaku (4. August 2008)

_*RUNDE 2 IST ERÖFFNET 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 SIEHE STARTPOST*_


----------



## Nrijx (4. August 2008)

hihi...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darussios (4. August 2008)

Ich hatte auch gestern ein GM-Gespräch wiedermal und der hatte eine etwas unlogische Antwort in meinen Augen parat aber ich wills euch net vorenthalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. August 2008)

und ich frag mich wiso gms manchmal so lange haben zum antworten -.- grml


----------



## busaku (4. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und ich frag mich wiso gms manchmal so lange haben zum antworten -.- grml



Es ist doch für einen guten Zweck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So.. der Startthreat wurde wieder geupdatet (hier nochmal ein Statement von einem GM, mit dem ich sprach) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




OOOOOOOHA! So.. mir ist grade aufgefallen, dass der Threat mehr Views hat, als ein Großteteil eurer Stickys @buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



# Gamemaster lösen -die- Frage der Menschheit  => 27.803 Views

Stickys, die mehr Views haben^^
# Wichtig: buffed.de World of Warcraft Videosammelthread => 88.078 Views

# Seid ihr neu hier? Ist heute Mittwoch? Sind die Server Down?  => 400.192 Views


----------



## x.Ne0n (4. August 2008)

Jo hab mich dann auchmal versucht.

Der erste GM war wohl etwas angepisst (liegt wohl am Montag)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der zweite ein sehr netter Mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eine sehr gute Antwort wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (4. August 2008)

ich erstell grad schon ein ticket mit dem erstbesten grund der mir einfiel^^
wie bekommt ihr eigentlich hin das nur euer chatfenster im bild ist?


----------



## kackboon crapsammler (4. August 2008)

mit i-einen bildbearbeitungsprogramm nur den chat ausschneiden ^^
und ich find ziemlich geil das so viele bei der aktion mitmachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ein bitte  wenn ihr nicht vom GM eine ausdrückliche erlaubnis habt müsste ihr seinen namen mit schwarz überstreichen ich habe erfahren das wir da alels zugestimmt haben keine GM namen zu veröffentlichen und das wir dafür bestraft werden " können"


----------



## Nerivh (4. August 2008)

zwar noch die alte runde aber trozdem




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sehr einfallsreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (4. August 2008)

hatte grad 20-30 minutiges gespräch und der GM zeigte sich als illidan^^
bilder folgen


----------



## Kronas (4. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry für doppelpost


----------



## busaku (4. August 2008)

Der "Illidan-GM" war ja auch super drauf :> Warum sind net alle so? : /


----------



## misteratkins (4. August 2008)

Hi, meine Meinung zu diesem Thread ist einfach mal " lasst die scheisse!!"
Ich denke die GMs haben wichtigeres zu tun als euch en schönen Abend zu machen und solch einen Müll zu beanworten.
Ist ja anscheinend in Mode gekommen bei euch Kiddies den GM auf den Sack zu gehen , siehe andere Threats...
Abei nehmt bitte auch mal Rücksicht auf die anderen Mitspieler, die wirklich wichtige Anliegen haben und ewig wegen so nem mist auf ihre Ticketbeantwortung warten müssen.!!

Einfach mal den Kopf einschalten auch wenn wow zur Ziet vielleicht langweilig geworden ist gibt es andere Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten als en GM auf den Sack zu gehen..


----------



## x.Ne0n (4. August 2008)

Solche GMs mag ich ^^
Die machen die Arbeit bestimmt gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 5Heiko12 (4. August 2008)

warum eigentlich immer sowas einfaches wie währe es jeden gm mal zu bitten sich sichtbar zu machen und dann en screen von ihm zu machen und es hier zu posten. hatte nähmlich noch nie nen gm vor der linse^^

gruß heiko


----------



## misteratkins (4. August 2008)

Vielleicht, wenn sie Kindergärtner gelernt haben...das dazu!!


----------



## x.Ne0n (4. August 2008)

misteratkins schrieb:


> Hi, meine Meinung zu diesem Thread ist einfach mal " lasst die scheisse!!"
> Ich denke die GMs haben wichtigeres zu tun als euch en schönen Abend zu machen [...]
> Abei nehmt bitte auch mal Rücksicht auf die anderen Mitspieler, die wirklich wichtige Anliegen haben [...]
> 
> Einfach mal den Kopf einschalten auch wenn wow zur Ziet vielleicht langweilig geworden ist gibt es andere Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten als en GM auf den Sack zu gehen..



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass 80% hier ein Ticket mit einem ernsten Thema eröffnet haben.
Ich z.b. hatte meine eröffnet weil Leute, die eine derartige Agressivität an den Tag legen, andere beleidigen müssen.

Btw: Du hast auch so eine Agressivität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## misteratkins (4. August 2008)

Klar ein Ticket wegen einem ernsten Thema eröffnen ist doch ok...haben sie bestimmt....
Bloss muss man das noch künstlich in die Länge ziehen und die anderen Mitspieler daran hindern, dass ihr Problem so schnell als möglicg gelöst wird!??


----------



## Xall13 (4. August 2008)

misteratkins schrieb:


> Vielleicht, wenn sie Kindergärtner gelernt haben...das dazu!!


öhm ich bin mir sicher das 1 oder andere nicht ernst gemeinte ticket wie diese hier machen einem gm mehr freude als wenn sie ständig leuten erklären müssen ,dass sie keine keylogger downloader sollen...

Ich find den Threat klasse   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiter so


----------



## misteratkins (4. August 2008)

Weiterhin denke ich , dass es sicherlich interessant ist sich mal mit en GM zu unterhalten, bloss muss das ganze im Rahmen bleiben und sinnvoll...z.B. über Spielinhalte etc. aber doch nicht über so einen Schwachsinn...sry wenn ich hier lese der GM war aber cool etc. klar ist er cool und macht mit , aber nur weil er muss! Er darf dir nicht sagen , man alter geh mir nicht aufn Sack mit son scheiss weil er sonst seinen job verliert...oder sehe ich das falsch...
Also nutzt das einfach mal nicht aus!


----------



## x.Ne0n (4. August 2008)

misteratkins schrieb:


> Er darf dir nicht sagen , man alter geh mir nicht aufn Sack mit son scheiss weil er sonst seinen job verliert...oder sehe ich das falsch...
> Also nutzt das einfach mal nicht aus!



Nun aber er kann sagen, dass ich nun weiter muss und das Ticket hiermiet schließe.

Ich denke mal, diejenigen die mit den Spielern lange reden, haben a) zeit und b) interesse die konservation weiter zu führen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## misteratkins (4. August 2008)

Es bleibt aber zu befürchten dass sich immer mehr en Ticket zihen um son Blödsinn rüberzubringen um dami dann bei Buffed en witzigen Thread zu eröffnen. Und das kann irgenwann auch nach hinten losgehen denke ich. Ein GM sollte das sein, wofür er bestimmt ist...probleme im Game zu lösen!
Und natürlich habe ich en GM auch mal gefragt ob er mir nicht mal en T6 auf die Bank legen kann..aber das reicht denke ich auch.


----------



## DTomsche (4. August 2008)

hab folgendes:


----------



## finnagen (4. August 2008)

DTomsche schrieb:


> hab folgendes:



hau rein alter XD zu geil


----------



## Ramana (4. August 2008)

ach ja ich find das schon geil was manche gms meinen aba mal ernst das manche leut sich mit gms unterhalten hat nix mit kidis zu tun das ham se schon früher zu mc zeiten gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also kommt mir net mit der sache schlaucht die gms net kidis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ausserdem lenkt sie das mal von ihrem öden altag ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nun ja leutz ich beende das mal ohne macro un sag

hau reihn alter!


----------



## Happening (4. August 2008)

So ich hatte jetzt auch mal einen Bug und konnte so die ~RUNDE 2~ Frage stellen. Bilder folgen in Kürze.

EDIT: Da ich zur Zeit Probleme mit dem PC habe, ist es mir nicht möglich, die Bilder hochzuladen. Ich arbeite weiter dran, aber ich denke nicht, dass es heute noch klappt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT 2: Habs immer noch nicht hinbekommen, der PC speichert die Screenshots nicht richtig ab.. Naja, zum Glück hab ich WIM, sodass das Gespräch nicht verloren geht. Ich poste jetzt schonmal das Gespräch und hoffe, dass das mit den Screenshots noch irgendwie klappt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<GM>: Gibt es sonst noch etwas, bei dem ich dir helfen kann?
<Ich>: Ja, ich habe noch eine Frage
<GM>: *gespannt ist*
<Ich>: Haben Zebras schwarze oder weiße Streifen?
<GM>: Ich denke schwarze, ich habe letztens ein paar Murlocs mit schwarzen Farbeimern gesehen, die waren bestimmt wieder Zebras anmalen. ^^
<Ich>: Achso, die Murlocs sind das also immer.. Aber im Brachland gibt es doch garkeine Murlocs aber Zebras, wenn ich mich nicht irre? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<GM>: Naja, das ist ja der Trick, die schleichen sich da hin und malen die Zebras da an, damit keiner drauf kommen soll, dass sie es waren . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<Ich>: Uii, die sind aber schlau... Haben die denn Verstohlenheit?
<GM>: Da streitet man noch, ob die sich verstecken, oder ob die einfach so schnell sind, dass man sie nicht sieht
Und dann kam ganz schnell ein
<GM>: Nun gut, wenn du keine weiteren Fragen mehr hast, werde ich mich nun verabschieden und mich den anderen hilfesuchenden Spielern zuwenden.
+Abschiedsmakro


----------



## busaku (4. August 2008)

Ramana schrieb:


> also kommt mir net mit der sache schlaucht die gms net kidis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und genau das hab ich schon mehrfach gesagt. Wenn die GMs keine Zeit haben, beenden sie das Gespräch (wie auch schon gesagt) und gut ist's.. da sagt keiner was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich würde gerne so ein Gespräch führen, wenn ich GM wär.. wenn ich den Scheiss sehe, der hier schon hinterlassen wird *brr* Da ist das mal ne ganz geile Abwechslung...
Und ich möchte nochmals betonen, dass ihr nen dummen KEINEN Grund o.ä. suchen sollt, um ein Ticket zu erzwingen. Wenn ihr die "Chance" auf ein Ticket habt, dann macht das.. aber ansonsten bitte nicht.

sl

Busaku


----------



## Eed (5. August 2008)

Ist zwar ne witzige Sache, aber wiederum finde ich es auch nicht so toll wegen sowas ein Ticket zu schreiben. Ich meine, da wird sich beschwert weil die GMs so lange zum antworten brauchen, und im nächsten Moment wird wegen so einem "Mist" ein Ticket gestartet. Da brauch man sich dann auch nicht wundern, wenn es ewig dauert bis man mal eine Antwort für richtige Probleme bekommt. Auch wenn ihr diese Frage vielleicht nur stellt, wenn ihr das Ticket wegen einem anderen Grund gestartet habt. Immerhin kostet dies dann trotzdem unnötig Zeit.


----------



## Skrababel (5. August 2008)

Eier gab's schon lange, bevor die Hühner dahergekommen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kackboon crapsammler (5. August 2008)

die ersten sieben seite (hab ich auch selber mitgewirkt) wahren echt klasse viele pics von gm anworten und ein paar post dazu das es echt ne lustige idee ist doch was muss ich zu meinem bedauern jetzt lesen 

da beschwehren sich auf einmal haufenweise leute das ir die gm belästigen würden?

das wir ihnen zeit stehlen würden?

und dann noch der heute alltägliche vorwurf das wir alles kiddies wären ?

da kann ich nur mit den unsterblichen worten von mario barth antworten: WAAASS!?!?! in manchen momenten ist janz wichtig... fresse halten angesacht

wenn wir die GM's belästiges würden, würden die schon ihre eigenen mittel haben ein Gespräch zu unterbinden. das was die gm nach der fragen :"kann ich sonst noch was für dich tun" gesagt haben ist freiwilig!! klar ist es logisch das GM's uns  icht "flamen" düfen dafür sind sie aber ausreichend qualifiziert das sie ein Gespräöchdezent und mit nachdruck beenden wollen wenn sie es  denn wollen. ich bin auf jeden fall der meinung das die gm angenehm überrascht sind wenn es man nicht um WoW geht denn ich denke wenn ich als GM arbeiten würde und jeden tag 8 stunden mich nur mit WoW beschäftigen "müsste" (ich weiß schaffen manschen freiwilligXD) würde ich mich freuen wen mich mal jemand nach was anderen fragtwas nicht mit WoW zu tun hat. GM sein ist eine harte arbeit nicht wie viele von euch denken so ein paar tickets hier und ein paar da bearbeiten. (ich weiß es ich kennen einen GM zu von einem anderem mmorpg)schonmal sie müssen auch die ganzen events planen... nur mal so ein einblick

zum thema das wir verhindern ürden das wir den GM zeit stehlen würden um andere tickets zu beantworten da kann ich nur lachen *haha* das ist echt genial. die GM holen sich die Tickets aus nem großen ticket pool wo alle tickets reinkommen . die ticket poole sind nach der realmpools aufgeteilt (reine spekulation) und wenn die zahl der tickets eine grenze überstreitet werden die bestimmt was dagegen tun und ishc nicht mehr mit so"unsinnigem" beschäftigen meint ihr nicht.

und dann ist ja noch die sache mit dem "kiddie".  wann ist eigentlich auf jedes problem die standart antwort" was ein kiddie" enstanden ?
das ist dochecht nicht mehr schön. klar tatürlich haben wir in Azeroth unsere keinen noch ein wenig im lebenunerfahrenen kinder dabei aber so lange finde ich das der begriff "kiddie" ein wenig überstrapaziert wird. mitlerweile wird ja jedes verhalten jede tätigkeit und jeder gedanke der nicht 100% ernst, produktiv und nichts mit spass zu tuhen hat direkt als "kiddie" verhalten abgetahn. hemm... 

HALLOOO!!!
wofür sind spiele nochmal da *tick tack tick tack* nein nicht zum flamen andere leite um die eigenen inkompetenz im reallife auszugleichen....*ding din ding* wir haben eine richtige antwort:um *SPASS* zu haben. ja genau es geht um spass...

lasst euch das mal durch den kopf gehn pls

mfg kackboon crapsammler

PS: keine haftung für rechtschreibfehler


----------



## PaladinH8ter (5. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarthBana (5. August 2008)

und werter jäger, immer schön die irreführung auf die stoffträger eurer gruppe.

hat mir mal n gm zum abschluss des gesprächs geschrieben

wollte wohl witzig sein^^


----------



## Darussios (5. August 2008)

Ich hab jetzt endlich herausgefunden, wie ich die BIlder bearbeiten kann, damit nur der Chat zu sehen ist so untereinander gereiht.
Kommt davon wenn man Ewigkeiten Paint net benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier das neueste Gespräch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Aerias (5. August 2008)

Mir kommt es so vor, als hätten die GMs wirklich Spass diese Frage zu beantworten, jedoch hatte mein GM telepathische Fähigkeiten! GEMEIN!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## greenoano (6. August 2008)

Hier meine Unterhaltung mit einem GM:

[11:58:40][W:To] [Synvalee]: ich hätte eine frage: was war zuerst da? das huhn oder das ei? :-)
[11:58:56][W:From]  [Synvalee]: Nummer 14. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[11:59:10][W:From]  [Synvalee]: Ich glaube, ich bleibe dem Ei treu. 
[11:59:27][W:To] [Synvalee]: hehe gute antwort danke :-)
[12:00:21][W:From]  [Synvalee]: Gerne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaub ich bin die einzige, die schon 3 Mal in dem Thread gescreenshotet wurde. 
[12:00:57][W:To] [Synvalee]: also hat diese umfrage schon ihre runde bei den gms gemacht?^^
[12:01:27][W:From]  [Synvalee]: Ja, du bist der 14. der mich fragt, der 13. hat mir den Link verraten. 
[12:02:59][W:From]  [Synvalee]: Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wünsche ich dir auch!

Am Ende ist leider was rausgeschnitten.


----------



## -killler- (6. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit : alle namen unkenntlich gemacht ^^


----------



## Stüssy (6. August 2008)

ich will ja nich mekkern,aber ist name calling nicht verboten? vorallem bei GM´s?
:S


----------



## Fetus (6. August 2008)

Und wegen Leuten wie euch darf ich dann 2 Stunden darauf warten dass mein verdammtes Problem gelöst wird.

Tipp; wenn ihr keinen zum reden habt dann führt Selbstgespräche, soll ja therapeutisch wirken.


----------



## Nintendocore (6. August 2008)

FetusRape schrieb:


> Und wegen Leuten wie euch darf ich dann 2 Stunden darauf warten dass mein verdammtes Problem gelöst wird.
> 
> Tipp; wenn ihr keinen zum reden habt dann führt Selbstgespräche, soll ja therapeutisch wirken.



und du schreibst sicher jeden Tag ein Ticket und regst dich deswegen auf dass es immer so lang dauert...

ich hab in meiner ganzen WoW-Zeit nur zwei Tickets geschrieben ... und das Problem wurde immer innerhalb von 2 Minuten gelöst

Was mir dieser Thread gezeigt hat ist einfach dass die GMs sehr einfallsreiche nette Menschen mit viel Geduld sind, anders wie manche Ticketersteller die nach 30 Sekunden schon ein Flame im Forum starten.

dickes Danke an alle GMs und ich hoffe ihr macht eure Arbeit weiterhin so gut wie jetzt!


----------



## Fetus (6. August 2008)

Ich schreibe mit nichten täglich ein Ticket, jedoch habe ich auffallen oft extrems lange Wartezeiten. Selbst wenn die GM's vielleicht kreative und nette Menschen sind, ist es nicht ihre Aufgabe euch zur Belustigung zu dienen. In der Zeit hätten sie gut anderen Spielern bei ihren Problemen helfen können.

Ich rufe auch nicht bei der Feuerwehr an und sage " OLLOOOLOOLOL MEIN KÜHLSCHRANK BRENNT NEED HELP PLX OOLOOLOLOLOLOL EPIC".


----------



## Shex (6. August 2008)

FetusRape schrieb:


> Ich schreibe mit nichten täglich ein Ticket, jedoch habe ich auffallen oft extrems lange Wartezeiten. Selbst wenn die GM's vielleicht kreative und nette Menschen sind, ist es nicht ihre Aufgabe euch zur Belustigung zu dienen. In der Zeit hätten sie gut anderen Spielern bei ihren Problemen helfen können.
> 
> Ich rufe auch nicht bei der Feuerwehr an und sage " OLLOOOLOOLOL MEIN KÜHLSCHRANK BRENNT NEED HELP PLX OOLOOLOLOLOLOL EPIC".



omfg du bist ein freak *go back to reallife*

erzähl mir ja ned das du in der arbeit/schule/kindergarten bist und 100% ernst jeden tag arbeitest/lernst/spielst 

btw l2p nup 11elf horde 4tw


----------



## Fetus (6. August 2008)

Shex schrieb:


> omfg du bist ein freak *go back to reallife*
> 
> erzähl mir ja ned das du in der arbeit/schule/kindergarten bist und 100% ernst jeden tag arbeitest/lernst/spielst
> 
> btw l2p nup 11elf horde 4tw



Elfelf? Was bitte? Anyway, internets argument ftw.


Kein Problem wenn mal einer von euch Scherze mit einem GM macht wenn ihr ein wirkliches Problem habt und danach noch was weiß ich, Smalltalk betreibt aber doch bitte nicht so.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. August 2008)

Das die Aktion schon so bekannt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (6. August 2008)

Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. August 2008)

geiler thread,geile gm`s,geile antworten.


----------



## evolution154 (7. August 2008)

Wollt ihr nicht mal ne eigene HP zu diesen GM umfragen machen? Fänd ich cool.. weil hier im forum geht das manchmal unter^^


----------



## Janaki (7. August 2008)

FetusRape schrieb:


> Ich schreibe mit nichten täglich ein Ticket, jedoch habe ich auffallen oft extrems lange Wartezeiten. Selbst wenn die GM's vielleicht kreative und nette Menschen sind, ist es nicht ihre Aufgabe euch zur Belustigung zu dienen. In der Zeit hätten sie gut anderen Spielern bei ihren Problemen helfen können.
> 
> Ich rufe auch nicht bei der Feuerwehr an und sage " OLLOOOLOOLOL MEIN KÜHLSCHRANK BRENNT NEED HELP PLX OOLOOLOLOLOLOL EPIC".



Was bist du denn für einer? Gönn den GMs und den Spielern halt den Spass, ich denk doch mal, dass die meisten Gamemaster sich selber darüber amüsieren. Dann wartest du halt statt 30 Minuten mal 35 Minuten, was denkst du denn, wieviel Zeit bei einer einzigen überflüssigen Frage draufgeht? Man kann manche Dinge echt übertrieben ernst sehen.
Ich finds lustig zu lesen, leider (oder zum Glück) hab ich nie Probleme, deswegen werd ich wohl nie einen GM fragen können. Aber ich merke mir die Zebrafrage, falls doch mal was sein sollte ^^


----------



## Korgor (7. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und selber durfte ich auch noch an einer Umfrage teilnehmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (7. August 2008)

Hiho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab auchmal gefragt wegen Zebra und Streifen ^^


[me]: Hmm.. mom ^^ hätte da noch ne kleine Frage, hat ein Zebra Schwarze oder Weisse streifen?
[gm]: 42 ists
[me]: lol ^^ ok danke, schönen Abend noch
[gm]: Ja, schönen Abend mögen...


^^

Naja.. 42 ist ja bekanntlich die Magische Zahl bzw. Antwort auf alle Fragen ^^

hrhr..


MFG


----------



## theduke666 (7. August 2008)

busaku schrieb:


> Aufgrund des positiven Feedbacks hier...


Deine Wahrnehmung ist mehr als selektiv, meinst Du nicht?
-.-


----------



## Kronas (7. August 2008)

mein letzter gm:

GM: Zebras haben keine Streifen, in Wahrheit sind sie grün.

Ich: Begründung?

GM: Ich habe 8 Semester Zebraologie studiert.

Ich: Und das kam erst am Ende des 8 Semesters dran?

GM: Ich habe im ersten Semester einen Tag gefehlt.

Ich: Und warum niemanden gefragt was an dem Tag dran war?

GM: Das war ein Fernstudium.


----------



## Berndl (7. August 2008)

Hab auch einen
nach der Frage ob ein GM meinen Nachtelf in einen Gnom verwandeln kann
habe ich ihn noch schnell gefragt

http://www.pictureupload.de/pictures/07080...0708_165658.jpg

Ich: was war zuerst da die henne oder das ei?
GM: Buffed natürlich


----------



## Thoor (7. August 2008)

Auf die Huhn/Ei Frage sagte mein GM folgendes

http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/1514/ezzc9yzr_jpg.htm


----------



## fisker31 (7. August 2008)

Ich hab auch mal ein Ticket erstellt. Hier war zuerst das Ei da!^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (7. August 2008)

Schön das ihr alle GM's habt die "unglaubliche" Antworten geben! 

Ich hatte ein recht "irdisches" Problem! Ein Quest im Nethersturm "Nexuskönig Sahlhadaar" morgens zusammen mit nem 70iger Druiden "ZulEquip" gemacht.

Ihn konnten wir töten, sein Schatten war nicht angreifbar machte aber trotzdem Schaden... beide tot und der Quest wurde nicht als erfüllt angezeigt. Eine Stunde auf das Ticket gewartet kein GM weit und breit. Am nächsten Tag wieder Ticket eröffnet.

Die Antwort war: Tut mir leid das kann ich nicht mehr nachvollziehen müßt ihr wohl nochmal machen.

Nächster Quest Schattenmondtal: "Zwietracht in den Rängen"

von 8-9 gekillten Mobs wurden 5 gezählt!

Antwort GM: Das Problem ist bekannt das ist ein Bug.

Lösungsvorschläge: Solange killen bis man halt genug für den Quest hat.

Da hab ich keine lust mehr was witziges zu fragen sondern sag nur: "Danke für nichts!"


----------



## kio82 (7. August 2008)

Das heißt ThreaD.


----------



## Schizophreni (7. August 2008)

huhu, 

Ich dachte ich probier das auch mal.. 
doch irgendwie war die Antwort die ich bekommen habe, nicht die die ich erhofft hatte.. 
vielleicht einfach nicht den Richtigen erwischt... 

Den schluss hab ich weggelassen. Sind ja die Üblichen verabschiedungsmakros.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloofy (7. August 2008)

haha endgeil n1^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davone (7. August 2008)

Sehr netter gm http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=CTRKRJVNixWmqYa.JPG  und geile antwort


----------



## davone (7. August 2008)

Noch eins er hat dann noch gesagt ist ojk für ihn ^^ http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=eI9RPgzeOuapasE.JPG


----------



## Zweitesich (8. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss zugeben, es hat doch etwas über 24 Stunden gedauert bis ichs zustande gekriegt habe =D

Auf diesem Wege noch mal einen lieben Gruß an "meinen" GM, ich habe mein Versprechen gehalten und mich nur deswegen bei Buffed angemeldet =)
Ich hoffe, dass es wirklich keinen Ärger gibt weil ich den Namen drin stehen gelassen habe, nachgefragt hab ich extra.

MfG vero


PS: Ich habe mich erkundigt, es ist scheinbar verboten nur deswegen ein Ticket zu schreiben, die Ticketfunktion ist nur für Probleme im Spiel, Accountbahn bzw zumindest Maßnahmen dagegen sind möglich :X


----------



## Zweitesich (8. August 2008)

Und noch ma direkt ein zweites Zitat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lighthelios (8. August 2008)

Naja was soll ich sagen, der Gm war iwie komisch drauf:

[attachment=4193:WoWScrnS...8_110037.jpg]


----------



## Badukai (8. August 2008)

Also ich hab mich gestern nicht getraut. Da es ein ernstes Anliegen war und ich dann mit der Allerlei Welt Frage nicht da stehen wollte, als das alles von mir nur inszeniert war.


----------



## Ehnoah (8. August 2008)

http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/6099/zebradz2.jpg


----------



## Faimith (8. August 2008)

Ähm

Ich denke jeder GM hats jetzt mitbekommen...


Wie wärs mal mit einer neuen Frage?..


MFG


----------



## Skua (8. August 2008)

ich bin für eine von denen: http://www.lustigestories.de/fun/faq.php

ist btw das erste Google Ergebnis bei der Suche nach "lustige Fragen" http://www.google.de/search?q=lustige+fragen


aso - aber bitte keine extra Tickets erstellen, sondern nur bei der "habt ihr noch andere Fragen blabla" antworten/fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein ich bin kein GM - ich find's nur unangebracht dafür extra ein Ticket zu erstellen ^^


----------



## Faimith (8. August 2008)

Skua schrieb:


> aso - aber bitte keine extra Tickets erstellen, sondern nur bei der "habt ihr noch andere Fragen blabla" antworten/fragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Danke für den Vorschlag.

Und ja.. ich finde auch.. man sollte nen Ticket erstellen mit nem Ernsthaften Problem und dann noch fragen..

Dann sind die GMs evt auch noch freundlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Eure Accs sind in Sicherheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG

P.S:
Die Fragen sind ja net grad so der Hammer ^^.. aber ich vote mal für den hier: Was zählen Schafe, wenn sie einschlafen wollen?


----------



## Skua (8. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Die Fragen sind ja net grad so der Hammer ^^.. aber ich vote mal für den hier: Was zählen Schafe, wenn sie einschlafen wollen?



Sind halt die Klassiker ^^

ich bin ja für "Wie heißen die harten Plastikenden an den Schnürsenkeln?" - da kommen bestimmt nen paar kreative Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lighthelios (8. August 2008)

Ich bin ja für "Was zählen Schafe, wenn sie einschlafen wollen?"


----------



## -Ghost- (8. August 2008)

Ich find 3 Fragen gut :

-Warum gehen Frauen niemals alleine aufs Klo?

-Wie kommen die "Rasen betreten verboten"-Schilder in die Mitte des Rasens?

-Was zählen Schafe, wenn sie einschlafen wollen?


----------



## LordofDemons (8. August 2008)

-Ghost- schrieb:


> -Wie kommen die "Rasen betreten verboten"-Schilder in die Mitte des Rasens?


ich bin für die frage die is geil^^


----------



## ezikyL (8. August 2008)

kleiner tip schreibt lieber Zehvra dann kann nicht soeine antwort kommen wie gehört nicht zu WoW ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## matth3s (8. August 2008)

Hab leider keine Screenshots, aber habe als antworten bekommen:

42, Chuck Norris und "Du kannst auf der Fanseite genug Antworten finden."


----------



## Kronas (8. August 2008)

hab gefragt
'was passiert wenn die unaufhaltbare macht auf das unbewegliche objekt trifft'
als antwort kam:
'23'

was hat es mit der 23 auf sich?


----------



## Bowler (8. August 2008)

Antworten eines GMs auf die "Was war zuerst da, das Ei oder das Huhn" Frage.
Und wie oft er die Frage schon gestellt bekommen hat.^^

http://imagesload.net/daten_no/1218226717_1.JPG
http://imagesload.net/daten_no/1218226796_2.JPG


----------



## Rurack (9. August 2008)

sehr geil der thread ^^ 

hatte leider in letzter zeit nichtmehr das vergnügen einen gm kontaktiren zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei der suche nach neuen fragen bin ich eindeutig für: Warum gibt es kein Katzenfutter mit Mausgeschmack? und Warum laufen Nasen, während Füße riechen? ^^ 

mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zweitesich (9. August 2008)

Wie Yahvinae scheinbar nicht regelmäßig hier reinguckt!!
Ich habs wohl reingepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tumasz (9. August 2008)

Also meine Frage zum Thema Was für streifen hat ein Zebra.. etc.

Kam die antwort:  "Der Biologe sagte Schwarz"

komische antwort


----------



## busaku (10. August 2008)

Oooooooooh mein Gott.. ooooooooh mein Gott..^^ So langsam übertreibt ihr XD

Statistiken:

Antworten 227  
Views       36.676

Da bin ich mal wieder nen bisschen Reallifen und ihr nehmt den Thread auseinander ^^ Habe ehrlich gesagt komplett die Übersicht verloren xD Vor gefühlten 30 Seiten wurde der Vorschlag gemacht, dass ne Internetseite hermuss.. das werde ich die Tage auch mal machen xD Dann können wir das "Projekt" auch ausarbeiten xD
Werde euch hier natürlich aufm Laufenden halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_*<UPDATE DES HAUPTPOSTS WURDE DEAKTIVIERT>​*_
Habt bitte Verständnis *G*​
Ihr könnt hier natürlich weiterhin posten, allerdings werde ich nichts mehr übernehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sl

Busaku


*den Tag mit "Onkelz-Zeit zu geh'n" auslaufen lass* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stefan2910 (12. August 2008)

ich hab auch mal einen gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bild gibts unten . leider hat mich zwischen dirn einer angeflüster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 müsst ihr halt überlesen und die namen hab ich alle ( hoffe ich) rausgehauen


----------



## Darussios (12. August 2008)

Du solltest nicht nur die Spielernamen rauseditieren sondern auch den Namen des GM's es gibt sonst Ärger von den Mods 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stefan2910 (12. August 2008)

Darussios schrieb:


> Du solltest nicht nur die Spielernamen rauseditieren sondern auch den Namen des GM's es gibt sonst Ärger von den Mods
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 der bleibt war so en gute gm mach etzt werbugn für den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nazgule17 (14. August 2008)

Ein wirklich netter GM ^^
Alles Ketzerei !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McMo007 (14. August 2008)

Die zweite Runde is ja noch viel geiler XD


----------



## fisker31 (15. August 2008)

Noch was neues von mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VvCHandavV (15. August 2008)

Hab schon lange nimma hierrein geschaut und musste jetzt alles lesen. Ist ja wirklich witzig, nur hatte ich bis heute keinen Grund ein Ticket zu öffenen *g*
Gibt es denn schon eine HP, wenn ja hab ich das wohl überlesen ^^


----------



## busaku (15. August 2008)

VvCHandavV schrieb:


> Hab schon lange nimma hierrein geschaut und musste jetzt alles lesen. Ist ja wirklich witzig, nur hatte ich bis heute keinen Grund ein Ticket zu öffenen *g*
> Gibt es denn schon eine HP, wenn ja hab ich das wohl überlesen ^^


Ne, leider net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin momentan übelst im Stress 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und jetzt steht auch schon wieder ein Weekend, welches hohen Alkoholkonsum prophezeit^^  => stay cool plx! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Busaku


----------



## IMBAsuna (16. August 2008)

geil^^ habs vorher 3x probiert und kam nur "chuck norris kennt die antwort" ^^

aber einer hat sich zeit genommen:  (xD)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janaki (16. August 2008)

So, hab jetzt doch mal was. Gestern hab ich einen Namen gemeldet, der wohl durch Kopf-über-Tastatur-rollen-lassen entstanden ist, und weil ich den GMs wegen sowas nicht die Zeit stehlen möchte, hab ich nicht auf ein Gespräch bestanden, sondern die Frage einfach unten ans Ticket gehängt.
Ob die Antwort jetzt witzig ist oder nicht, liegt im Auge des Betrachters. ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elito (17. August 2008)

Hab grad nen Bug reportet und dann eben mal gefragt welche Streifen das Zebra hat.





[attachment=4348:GM_schwa...der_wei_.jpg]


----------



## Cyviel (18. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Soviel dazu^^


----------



## VigorMortis (18. August 2008)

Huhu..Ich war auch mal so frei, die Frage zu stellen...und es gab auch eine nette Antwort





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darussios (19. August 2008)

Mein neuestes GM-Gespräch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (19. August 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Wieder so ein schwachsinniger Lass uns GMs nerven Thread, wie war der andere noch? Ach der blitzgescheite GM studierenende Projektmacher der GM immer und immer wieder mit den gleichen Bugs nervt. Lasst die Leute in Ruhe arbeiten, dann haben diejenigen die auch mal wirklich Hilfe brauchen und denen es am A..... vorbeigeht was zuerst da war..., eine realistische Chance auch nen halbwegs ungenerften GM, in halbwegs akzeptabeler Zeit zu finden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


keine freude am leben ?


----------



## Crystania (19. August 2008)

"...möchte ich auch noch meine Mutter grüßen *wink*" wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VvCHandavV (19. August 2008)

VigorMortis schrieb:


> Huhu..Ich war auch mal so frei, die Frage zu stellen...und es gab auch eine nette Antwort
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ob seine Mutter das hier liest? *g*

-----------

Und sicher werde ich auf die HP warten, dann aba dick und fett schreiben, ich übersehe das sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gott92 (19. August 2008)

Hehe Samenael mit dem gm hab ich au mal geschrieben - falls es wen interessiert .... der's voll nett haben uns toll unterhalten ... schade dass ned jedes ticket von ihm bearbeitet werden kann - meine tickets versteht sich :-P


----------



## Sin'dorei (19. August 2008)

Hier meine Antwort auf die Ei/Huhn Frage:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine - übrigens begründete - Frage, weshalb ich das Ticket eigentlich eröffnet habe hab ich rausgekürzt (ich belästige GMs (nicht nur^^) wegen solchen fragen)...also spart euch flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (19. August 2008)

wie geil =D


----------



## Annovella (19. August 2008)

Mich haben sie wegen sowas fuer 24 Stunden gesperrt >:[


----------



## Sin'dorei (19. August 2008)

Hast du sie denn auch wegen was richtigem gefragt? oder war die zbera oder ei/huhn Frage der hauptsächliche grund washalb du gefragt hats? ich mein sie fragen ja zum schluss immer, ob wir noch ein problem hätten...


----------



## Gorancicak (19. August 2008)

ich wär ja mal für eine 3. runde....

ist das glas halb voll oder halb leer?

bin mal auf eure antworten bzw die der gm's gespannt


----------



## Podarkes (19. August 2008)

dachte mir, ich mach mal bei euren aufruf mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier mein screenshot


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier der link:
Screenshot


----------



## Infernallord (19. August 2008)

oder... sind gnome nur kleine zwerge oder zwerge große gnome oder...
sind gnome nur die kinder von zwergen die zu kleine menschen sind oder...
jetzt fällt mir nichts mehr ein...


----------



## Dive_Oliver (19. August 2008)

Hallo buffed-Gemeinde!

Ich habe letztens auch mal die Gelegnheit genutzt, mich an der GM-Befragungsaktion zu beteiligen! Nachfolgend das Ergebnis!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guß

Sutarek


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. August 2008)

Mein GM war ganz böse und hat nicht geantwortet : (




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Disel (19. August 2008)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Mein GM war ganz böse und hat nicht geantwortet : (
> 
> 
> 
> ...




die bilder werden irgendwie nicht angezeigt


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. August 2008)

Disel schrieb:


> die bilder werden irgendwie nicht angezeigt



Dann machst du was falsch. Wenn ich draufklicke komm ich zu imageshack und die werden größer angezeigt.


----------



## Nordur (19. August 2008)

Gorancicak schrieb:


> ich wär ja mal für eine 3. runde....
> 
> ist das glas halb voll oder halb leer?
> 
> bin mal auf eure antworten bzw die der gm's gespannt



ja ich auch das wird bestimmt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bis jetzt hatt ich noch keine gelegenheit einen gm zu fragen....leider


----------



## Maxugon (19. August 2008)

echt klasse der thread,ich werd ab samstag wieder WoW zocken und werd es sofort ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkdreamer (20. August 2008)

hab mir auch mal erlaubt einen GM zu belästigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stuzzy (20. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



liegt doch auf der hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: falscher thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -.- aber das ist doch auch die frage der menschheit ^^


----------



## LordSirius (20. August 2008)

ich hätte da noch ein paar fragen für euch ^.^

Leider habe ich noch nie mit einem gm sprechen müssen ^^

Wie heißt das Ding mit dem man an der Kasse seine Ware von der des anderen Kunden abtrennt?

oder 

Warum verwendet man bei Injektionen zur Todesstrafe sterilisierte Nadeln?

Wenn Schwimmen schlank macht, was machen Blauwale falsch?

Wenn Maisöl aus Mais gemacht wird, wie sieht es mit Babyöl aus?


----------



## Geibscher (20. August 2008)

Hab ja schon viel sinnlose Scheisse gesehen, unter anderem "Fist of Zen", das Spiel "Jemanden Brot ins Gesicht zu werfen", ABER das hier toppt alles


----------



## LordSirius (20. August 2008)

zwingt dich doch keiner hier reinzugucken oder?


----------



## Manniac (20. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Hab ja schon viel sinnlose Scheisse gesehen, unter anderem "Fist of Zen", das Spiel "Jemanden Brot ins Gesicht zu werfen", ABER das hier toppt alles



Erzähl mal, was macht Sinn im Leben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darussios (20. August 2008)

Fist of Zen finde ich sehr lustig aber das Endspiel toppt alles und wie sie alles mit Asiatischen Namen versehen wie die Eierbecher von Kimosan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber worum es im Endspiel geht sage ich nicht, da ja eventuell Kinder hier reinschauen könnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (20. August 2008)

Arbeiten macht Frei?


Wäre ich wohl einer der größten Freiheitskämpfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wo fängt ein kreis an?

Was ist unendlich?


----------



## keough (20. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



musste den chat etwas vergrößern deshalb kann man den text oben nicht genau lesen. ist aber auch nur die frage, ob er mir bei etwas anderem behilflich sein kann


----------



## Bladinna (24. August 2008)

So, hier gibts mal einen neuen Screeni




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele liebe Grüße
Adelaine


----------



## Dr Death (24. August 2008)

Blackywulf schrieb:


> da haste^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol zeramott hatte ich auch ^^ xD genau der selbe er ist einer meiner Lieblings-Gms ^^

Und zeramott wenn du das siehts , wenne zeit haste melde dich mal lastshot/lasthope Mal Ganis =)


----------



## MrMichi (26. August 2008)

Wollte auch mein Senf abgeben

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaure (26. August 2008)

also ich hab das spielchen auch mal gemacht...bei mir kam dann raus dass entweder die hühner direkt in den transüportkörben(oder woraus man di halt beschwört) entstehen, sie eine nekische nachtelfe dareingesteckt hat und die richtige antwort 52 ist....auserdem gibt es 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!GMinseln...

edit : leider wusste ich auf die gegenfrage, wie der mensch die milch gefunden hat, leider keine antwort..


----------



## Shaure (26. August 2008)

also ich hab das spielchen auch mal gemacht...bei mir kam dann raus dass entweder die hühner direkt in den transüportkörben(oder woraus man di halt beschwört) entstehen, sie eine nekische nachtelfe dareingesteckt hat und die richtige antwort 52 ist....auserdem gibt es 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!GMinseln...


----------



## Maggis (1. September 2008)

Es scheinen echt alle GMs das zu kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (1. September 2008)

Shaure schrieb:


> also ich hab das spielchen auch mal gemacht...bei mir kam dann raus dass entweder die hühner direkt in den transüportkörben(oder woraus man di halt beschwört) entstehen, sie eine nekische nachtelfe dareingesteckt hat und die richtige antwort 52 ist....auserdem gibt es 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!GMinseln...


eine frühere in tanaris und die neuere nordwestlich von teldrassil

erstere sollte nicht mehr in betrieb sein


----------



## Scarloc. (1. September 2008)

hehe 
hab grad auch mal nen gm die Huhn-Frage gestellt. (:


----------



## Valnar93 (1. September 2008)

Dornenrose schrieb:


> ich hätte da noch ein paar fragen für euch ^.^
> 
> Leider habe ich noch nie mit einem gm sprechen müssen ^^
> 
> ...




GEIBSCHER mein guter^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (2. September 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> GEIBSCHER mein guter^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was mit dir? ^^ irgendwie scheint keiner mehr hier was reinzuposten, allen Gms mittlerweile zu doof? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit sagt Valnar Nacht und sagt: Muss mich mal zurückhalten, hab ne Verwarnung bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floyder (3. September 2008)

Hab einem GM gerade die Zebra-Frage gestellt und eine ziemlich lustige Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Maine- (3. September 2008)

hatte heute auch nen tollen gm der letze satz war .

Noch viel Spaß in World of Warcraft wünsche ich dir ... Möge deiner Sukkubus niemals Haare an den beinen wachsen! 


also das mit der sukkubus lol hab mich schlapp gelacht omg die haben echt nen abschiedsmakro für jede klasse oder wot?^^


----------



## grimmjow (6. September 2008)

Hab gestern und grade eben mit einem GM geschrieben.

Habe 2 Spieler gemeldet (Ja, ich bin fies. xD) Ging darum, dass einer "ichfickdich" hieß und einer nen Acc Tausch angeboten hat, beide gemeldet und'n nettes Gespräch gehabt.

Einer hat mich sogar gefragt, ob ich an nem sicheren Ort wäre, war zZ leider in OG, sonst hätte sie sich mir gezeigt. :/ War soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, eine sie. Zumindest hat sie auf "vielleicht" geantwortet.

btw: Hat mir der gestrige GM gesagt, dass er froh sei, dass ich ihm nicht mit der üblicehn Frage "Wer war zuerst da, dass Huhn oder das Ei?"  genervt hatte.

Er meinte: "Danke, diese Frage wird wirklich altbacken.. Wenigstens einer, der es kapiert hat. *g*"


----------



## Janaki (8. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (8. September 2008)

Hatte auch das Glück mit einem GM zu reden, hier seine Antwort auf die Zebra-Frage:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (8. September 2008)

lol wie giel ist das den


----------



## Scarloc. (9. September 2008)

Die nächste Antwort eines gms, auf die huhn-ei frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordSubwoof (9. September 2008)

hier mal mein Beitrag zum Zebra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. September 2008)

LordSubwoof schrieb:


> hier mal mein Beitrag zum Zebra
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hast du auch brav gefragt ob du den namen einblenden darfst?


----------



## LordSubwoof (9. September 2008)

nö komm ich jetzt ins gefängnis?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. September 2008)

LordSubwoof schrieb:


> nö komm ich jetzt ins gefängnis?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nee wir verbrennen dich nur


----------



## lilithb (9. September 2008)

....und dann gibts leute, die ein 'echtes' anliegen haben und sich wundern, dass es ewig dauert bis sich ein gm meldet......

...aber ich will euch ja nich euren infantilen spass verderben


----------



## Morcan (9. September 2008)

So schauts aus, weil die GMs 20 Sekunden für eine lustige Antwort brauchen, hört Azeroth auf sich zu drehen! Wie könnt ihr nur? 




bevor ichs vergesse: /ironie off


----------



## Animos93 (9. September 2008)

LOL mmD


----------



## Ürmeline (9. September 2008)

Ich habe auch die Frage gestellt mit dem Zebra und als Antwort bekommen.....
[18:01:32] [W From]  [Gamemaster]: Meine Zebras haben gar keine Streifen, da ich sie nur auf dem Teller ohne Haut habe.


Der hammer :-)


----------



## LordSubwoof (9. September 2008)

lilithb schrieb:


> ....und dann gibts leute, die ein 'echtes' anliegen haben und sich wundern, dass es ewig dauert bis sich ein gm meldet......
> 
> ...aber ich will euch ja nich euren infantilen spass verderben




hm also ich hatte ein echtes anliegen... nur mal so nebenbei


----------



## Kronas (9. September 2008)

Morcan schrieb:


> So schauts aus, weil die GMs 20 Sekunden für eine lustige Antwort brauchen, hört Azeroth auf sich zu drehen! Wie könnt ihr nur?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


azeroth ist ein quadrat mit häusern mobs etc drauf keine kugel


----------



## Nasten Inastâte (9. September 2008)

[attachment=4719:kkkkk.jpg]


----------



## ThaBuffed (9. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Viele liebe Grüße an Jazeede*


----------



## fkrone (9. September 2008)

wie wäre es denn mit der Frage:
"Was ist der Unterschied zwischen grün und rot?"


----------



## Ebon (9. September 2008)

Jazeede ist mein Favorit, Kaffee Kaffee und noch mehr von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hieb und Stichfeste Begründung!

Das ist ma ne nette Idee, mEHRRR!

Vielleicht noch die Frage aufnehmen: Wieso gehen Frauen immer zusammen aufs Klo?

Interessiert mich irgendwie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeffy (9. September 2008)

whoops verrafft.... -,- sorry =P


----------



## Schamos (10. September 2008)

Hallo,
ich schliesse mich mal den GM-Nervern an *g*
Da ich (wiedermal) als Geist an einem Baum festhing konnte ich es mir nicht verkneifen den helfenden GM mit der Zebra-Frage zu nerven  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zartek (11. September 2008)

Hier biddesehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bisschen lang, aber ihr müsst ja nich das ganze gespräch lesen -> Thx @ Aracyehl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## greenoano (11. September 2008)

Schamos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich schliesse mich mal den GM-Nervern an *g*
> Da ich (wiedermal) als Geist an einem Baum festhing konnte ich es mir nicht verkneifen den helfenden GM mit der Zebra-Frage zu nerven
> 
> ...



Lol der Gm war ja mal geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Nur schade, dass es net allzu viele davon gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (11. September 2008)

GodofHorus schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das unfair... Bei mir läuft das Game einfach zu gut und es gibt keine probs.. somit kann ich wohl nie einen GM danach fragen. und einfach nur wegen der frage ein Ticket zu schreiben muss ja nun auch nicht sein...




es geht ja nich darumextra wegen der antwort ein ticket zu schreiben, das wär ja total hirnrissig,du sollst die frage ja nur nebenbei stellen wenn er dich fragt ob er dir sonstnoch wie helfen kann das is doch schon alles... ^^


----------



## Darussios (11. September 2008)

Hier 2 GM-Gespräche das 2te Gespräch wird mit ganzen Screenshots gezeigt, da der GM sich gezeigt haben, damit mal welche auch mal einen GM sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Namen sind rauseditiert entweder wegen drohender Spam Attacken oder im Falle des GM's auf Wunsch.

Gespräch 1:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gespräch 2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beiden Gespräche wurden wegen ernsthaften Themen und Anfragen eröffnet. Keines der Tickets wurde aus dem Grund geschrieben, dass ein GM mir die Fragen beantwortet.

Mfg


----------



## Animos93 (13. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



XD "Ich" ist auch en gute Antwort^^

Sry auflösung is scheiße geworden >.< muss halt genauer hingucken XD


----------



## Faélivrin (13. September 2008)

Nettes Topic, zeigt mal wieder das GMs auch nur Menschen sind und meistens auch noch humorvolle. Natürlich bin ich auch dafür die Frage nur zu stellen wenn man vorher ein echtes Problem hatte. Leider funktioniert bei mir gerade alles Tadellos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^
Ich wäre dafür auch mal zu fragen "Was war eher da, die Dose oder der Dosenöffner?" lol

so far...


----------



## Kaase (14. September 2008)

mhm das hat nich so wirklich geklappt :/


----------



## Garrr (14. September 2008)

lol, ich nehme keine drogen vieleicht soltet ihr damit anfangen,...  lol.


----------



## Slayed (14. September 2008)

Ähm ja xD 
Farbenblinde  Gm`s sind toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (14. September 2008)

Slayed schrieb:


> Ähm ja xD
> Farbenblinde  Gm`s sind toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol, made my day
thumbs up für blizz. xD


----------



## Sataya (14. September 2008)

Hier n Screenie von nem Freund

[attachment=4815:WoWScrnS...8_173009.jpg]


----------



## Sreal (14. September 2008)

wie ich diesen threat liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vorallem "chuck norris legt nicht nur eier, nein chuck norris legt hühner" o.O ich musste so lachen ;D

mensch ich muss au ma wieder n ticket aufmachen *gg*


----------



## LordofFrog (27. September 2008)

meiner war auch ganz lustig, aber am ende war ich genau so schlau wie vorher^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. September 2008)

Zartek schrieb:


> Hier biddesehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieso hast du den Namen im Chat verwischt, wenn du ihn dann doch hinschreibst?

@Lordoffrog: lol, der gm will nicht, dass du seinen Namen hier reinschreibst, du sagst, dass du ihn entfernst aber machst es nich.... wie frech...


----------



## Focht (27. September 2008)

nice sag ich da zu nur


----------



## LordofFrog (28. September 2008)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> @Lordoffrog: lol, der gm will nicht, dass du seinen Namen hier reinschreibst, du sagst, dass du ihn entfernst aber machst es nich.... wie frech...



dafür hab ich die anderen namen rausgestrichen. er hat mir halt nicht alles gesagt, da hab ich auch net alles rausgestrichen.

können GMs ihre namen eig beliebig ändern?


----------



## Cardex (1. Oktober 2008)

So, ich hab auch mal versucht, meine Screens rauszukramen, habe aber im Endeffekt leider nur 2 von 7 gefunden.

[attachment=5112:zebrastreifen001.png]

[attachment=5113:zebrastreifen005.png]


----------



## Gott92 (1. Oktober 2008)

gms *-* aber samenael is mein lieblings gm xD


----------



## Yiraja (1. Oktober 2008)

kranker typ xD


----------



## Emokeksii (1. Oktober 2008)

Wie geil xD die gms habens aber irgendwie mit chuck norris oder?


----------



## Bihd (1. Oktober 2008)

lol geile idee muss ich auch mal i wann mal machen xD


----------



## smilieface (1. Oktober 2008)

Mich hat meiner in ein Huhn verwandelt für 20 sekunden, hab leider kein screen davon ._.


----------



## Telk (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich hätte ne Idee für die dritte Runde fragt die GMs:Was ist hinter dem vergitterten Instanztor in Stormwind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
falls ein Gmon ist und das sieht(wir haben Herausgefunden das ihr das Forum auch anschaut)Was ist dahinter und was zum Teufel ist dahinter.Ist es die Hogger Instanz in der sich Eisbart der alte und Hogger gute nacht sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sagt es mir


----------



## Hunternevs (5. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




War echt net der gm und hat sich auch schon zeit gelassen zum chatten <3


----------



## chinsai (5. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir hat er gesagt: Ch!ck Norris^^


----------



## Altrax (5. Oktober 2008)

lol


----------



## Schlamm (5. Oktober 2008)

Mein gm hat mir gesagt dass er kein clown wäre und da wollte ich es auch nicht weiter ausreizen^^


----------



## aseari (5. Oktober 2008)

[attachment=5197:GM.jpg]

Der GM war schon ganz cool^^


----------



## Melian (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mich mal getraut.
War klar, dass die Frage dem GM bekannt war. *G*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynezz (5. Oktober 2008)

Für mich persönlich das ei bzw. davor chuck norris


----------



## BulletformyValentine (5. Oktober 2008)

du hast dir bestimmt ne menge arbeit gemacht den riesen threat zu schreiben,
darum von mir ein FETTES LOB xD


----------



## Schlamm (6. Oktober 2008)

Aaargh, ich will auch mal auf so einen GM treffen, meine fühlen sich wenn ich nach Witzen, der Huhn-Ei-Frage oder dem Zebra frage alle verarscht^^


----------



## -Zirâ- (6. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kackendreist einfach mal  n Ticket wegen der Fragen geöffnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BleaKill (6. Oktober 2008)

geil xD


----------



## Grinch13 (6. Oktober 2008)

Lol Made my day


----------



## Einfach (6. Oktober 2008)

Schade bei mir wusste der GM es schon aber trottdem geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich : Was war zuerst da das Huhn oder das Ei?
GM : ZAM war zuerst da der hat ein Ei gelegt , daruas sind die Streifen für die Zebras enstanden und der rest war für die Hühner 


Danach ist er direkt abgehauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. Oktober 2008)

lol

ich sag nur beinhart : *OWNED  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## SohnDesRaben (6. Oktober 2008)

Einfach schrieb:


> Schade bei mir wusste der GM es schon aber trottdem geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wenns so gewesen wäre, hättest du nen Screen gemacht. Sachen ausdenken ist armseelig.


----------



## Natsumee (6. Oktober 2008)

rofl

ZAM legt eier ^^


----------



## cM2003 (6. Oktober 2008)

Während ihr so nen Scheiss macht warte ich 3 Stunden darauf, dass ein GM auf mein Ticket reagiert in welchem er mir einen Gegenstand wiederherstellen sollte...

Naja... Wenigstens ist der Kram stellenweise recht witzig...


----------



## Einfach (6. Oktober 2008)

SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> Wenns so gewesen wäre, hättest du nen Screen gemacht. Sachen ausdenken ist armseelig.



Danke nur das ich das  nicht ausgedacht habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bitte schön dein Screen

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/8c9i-1-jpg.html


----------



## Lisutari (6. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Offensichtlich weis mit schwarzen Streifen^^


----------



## Natsumee (6. Oktober 2008)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Während ihr so nen Scheiss macht warte ich 3 Stunden darauf, dass ein GM auf mein Ticket reagiert in welchem er mir einen Gegenstand wiederherstellen sollte...
> 
> Naja... Wenigstens ist der Kram stellenweise recht witzig...




ich glaub kaum das man 3 stunden auf ein ticket warten muss nicht jetzt naja ausser vllt so morgens um 4 oder so


----------



## Xelyna (6. Oktober 2008)

Ihr wisst dass das Projekt im Juni aktuell war oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einfach (6. Oktober 2008)

Ist doch egal macht immer noch Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rull (6. Oktober 2008)

1. Das Thema ist immernoch aktuell, weil es iwie fun macht, 

2. Auf ein Ticket habe ich (ich habe schon vieeeeele tickets geschrieben (omg bin ich ne meckertante) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
als höchstes 20 minuten gewartet, normal brauchen die nur ca. 2 minuten...


und noch @ Lisutari

jetzt stellt sich noch die frage: gibt es noch andere Zebras, vielleicht gibt es ja beide arten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (6. Oktober 2008)

Zu mir hat heute einer gesagt, das er nicht weiß welche Farbe die Streifen haben : /


----------



## -Zirâ- (6. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*g*


----------



## Tan (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke, so ein schöner und lustiger Thread hat einen Push verdient und dies tue ich gleich mal wieder mit einer netten Antwort eines netten GM´s:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße an dem GM, wenn er das liest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bladinna (18. März 2009)

also wenn ich mir ansehe, dass wir die "armen" GMs seit Oktober verschont haben, dann bin ich der Meinung, dass es definitiv zeit ist, für eine neue Frage... denen wird sonst noch langweilig beim Arbeiten ;-)


----------



## Harloww (18. März 2009)

Bladinna schrieb:


> also wenn ich mir ansehe, dass wir die "armen" GMs seit Oktober verschont haben, dann bin ich der Meinung, dass es definitiv zeit ist, für eine neue Frage... denen wird sonst noch langweilig beim Arbeiten ;-)


Wie wäre es wenn du diesen, zurecht, toten Thread endlich sterben lassen würdest?


----------



## Elessor (31. März 2009)

Bladinna schrieb:


> also wenn ich mir ansehe, dass wir die "armen" GMs seit Oktober verschont haben, dann bin ich der Meinung, dass es definitiv zeit ist, für eine neue Frage... denen wird sonst noch langweilig beim Arbeiten ;-)


danke dass du den thread reanimiert hast, ich hab mich wirklich amüsiert^^ sehr nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie wäre es mit "warum ist die banane krumm?"


----------



## Lari (31. März 2009)

Elessor schrieb:


> danke dass du den thread reanimiert hast, ich hab mich wirklich amüsiert^^ sehr nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ne, da müsste was kreativeres her. Hmmmm...
Hat jemand da 'ne gute Idee?


----------



## Laz0rgun (31. März 2009)

Was ist cooler: Quanten- oder Kernphysik o.O (mit Begründung) ^^


----------



## Elessor (31. März 2009)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Was ist cooler: Quanten- oder Kernphysik o.O (mit Begründung) ^^


uuuuha, das ist glaub nur was für physiker xD


----------



## Resch (31. März 2009)

Wie wärs mit "Warum laufen Nasen, während Füße riechen? "?
oder "Bekommt man Geld zurück, wenn das Taxi rückwärts fährt?"?


----------



## Lari (31. März 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit "Warum laufen Nasen, während Füße riechen? "?


Das ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sollen wir uns darauf einigen?


----------



## Morcan (31. März 2009)

Allein durch die Tatsache, dass deutsche Physiker mit der Quantenphysik angefangen haben, ist sie cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chyroon (31. März 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit "Warum laufen Nasen, während Füße riechen? "?



/vote, klingt lustig ... lasst uns die nervfreie Zeit der GM's beenden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elessor (31. März 2009)

hm ne, naja irgendwie muss es n bisschen philosophisch oder so sein, nich nur reine dummfragerei^^


----------



## Freakypriest (31. März 2009)

Ich finde den Thread absolut unpassend, die Wartezeiten sind schon schlimm genug und werden dadurch auch nicht besser.


----------



## Lari (31. März 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Ich finde den Thread absolut unpassend, die Wartezeiten sind schon schlimm genug und werden dadurch auch nicht besser.


Genau, behandeln wir GMs eben wie reines Nutzvieh...


----------



## Greshnak (31. März 2009)

Oh mein Gott, das teste ich auch mal ^^


----------



## Pfropfen (31. März 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit "Warum laufen Nasen, während Füße riechen? "?
> oder "Bekommt man Geld zurück, wenn das Taxi rückwärts fährt?"?



Ersteres: Perfekt^^
Zweites: Wär schön aber die Frage kann ich dir auch beantworten^^ NEIN


----------



## Lari (31. März 2009)

Im übrigen sollte klar sein, dass so eine Frage während eines normalen GM-Gesprächs gestellt werden sollte. Die GMs fragen ja immer noch, ob sie eventuell noch bei was anderem helfen könnten.
Extra Tickets deswegen erstellen sollte natürlich nicht sein.


----------



## Sir Wagi (31. März 2009)

LOL !!!

Jezz weiss ich, warum GMs immer so lange brauchen ^^ ...

Hab aber trotzdem ordentlich gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Echt nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (31. März 2009)

Mh ne bessere Frage weiß ich grad auch nicht...wäre natürlich besser wenn man bissl mehr über die Frage philosophieren könnte, aber wenigstens kann man nicht mir Chuck Norris drauf antworten^^


----------



## Honkhorni (31. März 2009)

Ist ja mal anderst genial! =)

Die beiden Fragen von Resch sind ne gute Idee... mal schaun wenn sich noch ein paar Leute dafür begeistern finden wir ja vllt ne perfekte =).

Wenn der Mensch keine Füsse hätte könnten wir dann laufen?

Oder so kein Plan xD.

Edit: 
*hofft das Busaku den Thread nochmals sieht und vllt eine neue Runde einläutert* 
Oder hald sonst wer xD.
/Edit.


----------



## Birk (31. März 2009)

> "Warum laufen Nasen, während Füße riechen? "



Das nehmen wir!   Irgendwelche Einwände?

Die nächste Runde kann von mir aus auch ich starten, inklusive screens reineditieren und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elessor (31. März 2009)

stimmt schon, ok nehmen wir das : "Warum laufen Nasen, während Füße riechen?"

und natürlich KEIN extra ticket eröffnen! nur am ende dann fragen


----------



## d-fiant (4. April 2009)

Ich hab gestern einen tollen GM erwischt. Am Ende hab ich ihm mal noch die Ursprungsfrage gestellt.

Hier seine Antwort:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (4. April 2009)

Dieser Thread hier is für die Frage nach Huhn und EI... es gab auch einen extre für schwarz mit weißen und weiß mit schwarzen streifen am zebra....

Macht hierfür auchnen Extrathread wenn dann, wird sonst unübersichtlich


----------



## Gast20180212 (4. April 2009)

GMs >> ALL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loinus (4. April 2009)

So ich durchwühl auch mal meinen Screenordner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kosmo79 (4. April 2009)

Extra nen GM rufen um die Frage nach dem Huhn oder Ei zu beantworten find ich persönlich übelst daneben.


----------



## Barnacle (4. April 2009)

cool dazu sag ich mal so grob was mir letzdens passiert is als meine ritter der schwarzen klinge daylis nicht mehr da sein wollten ^^

gm lädt euch zu einen gespräch ein
gm:wie kann ich dir helfen
ichwar afk)
gm:hallo Bánoó (name meines chars mit den ich online war)bist du da?
ich:aso ja sorry wa afk 
gm ok schilder mir dein problem bitte ausführlich
ich:mom...also ich habe zwar schon mal daylis gemacht bei der fraktion ritter der schwarzen klinge aber seid 2 tagen bekomm ich keine neuen?was hab ich verbrochen?
gm:hast du den schon alle vorquests gemacht
ich:ja ich habe soger schon mal wie gesagt daylis gemacht
dann hat der gm mir eine reihe von qeusts aufgezählt die ich angeblich nicht gemacht hätte...nach lange suchen im internet sa ich die antwort ,es waren welche für allianz...logisch oder als hordler die ally quests nicht gemacht zu haben oder?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich:tut mir leid ich spiel bei der horde diese quests kann ich nicht machen
gm:tut uns leid game master sind nich dafür da um bei quests zu helfen wende dich bitte an andere spieler
ich...wie jetzt..ich kann doch garkeine annehm wie soll ich da hilfe bekomm?
nach echt langen warten schrieb er nur noch
gmk

anscheinend wuste er keine antwort auf mein problem aber ich kann jeden beruhigen der meint jetzt gm wern zu garnix da meine daylis funzen wieder.angeblich wa es nur ein kliner anzeige bug den angeblich jeder mal hat jajaja what ever


----------



## Killdich (4. April 2009)

Meine GM Unterhaltung gerade eben ^^:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG
Killdich


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (4. April 2009)

wäre auch für die Füße-Nasen diskussion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss nur leider zur zeit kein Ticket schreiben..


----------



## Vilar (4. April 2009)

Gleich mal nen ticket öffnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eaglestar (4. April 2009)

Deswegen haben die GMs nie für mich Zeit gehabt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TKevWins (4. April 2009)

Ich hab´mal ´ne Frage: Wurde der neue Thread schon erstellt oder was soll mit den Antworten über die Nasen und Füße gemacht werden?


----------



## Anduris (4. April 2009)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Wieder so ein schwachsinniger Lass uns GMs nerven Thread


Wieso nerven? Die freuen sich bestimmt, wenn sie mal so gechillt chatten können...^^ Finden die bestimmt auch lustig.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (4. April 2009)

hehe, das ist ja mal ne lustige idee. aber so, wie ich mich kenne, vergess ich glatt zu fragen, sollte ich mal ein ticket wegen irgendwas schreiben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TKevWins (4. April 2009)

Dann poste ich mal die Antwort, die ich bekommen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nonns (4. April 2009)

genialer thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killdich (4. April 2009)

So hier ein letztes Mal von mir eine Antwort auf die Frage Nummer 1, danach werd ich die neue Frage fragen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG
Killdich


----------



## Rotel (4. April 2009)

Haha, Chuck Norris legt Eier UND Hühner...

Wusste gar nicht, dass die so viel Humor haben *g*


----------



## Mozee (4. April 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> Haha, Chuck Norris legt Eier UND Hühner...
> 
> Wusste gar nicht, dass die so viel Humor haben *g*




Es sind auch nur menschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (4. April 2009)

die antworten sind klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mach das lieber nicht, sondst werde ich noch gebannt oder so =)


----------



## Birk (5. April 2009)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> die antworten sind klasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieso gebannt? Sie fragen ja immer ob man noch was auf dem Herzen hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shany (6. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakhgard (6. April 2009)

Hmmm mit GameMastern zu reden kann sehr unterhaltsam sein. Besonders zur späten Stunde.


Habe gestern relativ spät Spaßeshalber ein Ticket geschrieben vonwegen "Ich bin ein kreativer Kopf und würde World Of Warcraft verbessern wollen". Ein wenig später schrieb mich ein GM an und schlug mir zuerst vor, ins Vorschlag-Forum von WoW zu schreiben. Dann aber meinte er noch "Ich glaube beim Entwicklungsbereich werden momentan sogar noch Leute gesucht" geschrieben und hat mir angeboten mich da zu bewerben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich meinte dann halt, dass ich noch meine Ausbildung abschließen muss. Und dann kam so "Na wenn du Talent hast kannst du doch direkt anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Scherz, schließ zuerst deine Ausbildung ab" und joa ergab sich ein kleines lustiges Gespräch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also manchmal sind echt nette GMs unterwegs die einem mehr als nur helfen


----------



## Ren3gaid (6. April 2009)

Drakhgard schrieb:


> Hmmm mit GameMastern zu reden kann sehr unterhaltsam sein. Besonders zur späten Stunde.
> 
> 
> Habe gestern relativ spät Spaßeshalber ein Ticket geschrieben vonwegen "Ich bin ein kreativer Kopf und würde World Of Warcraft verbessern wollen". Ein wenig später schrieb mich ein GM an und schlug mir zuerst vor, ins Vorschlag-Forum von WoW zu schreiben. Dann aber meinte er noch "Ich glaube beim Entwicklungsbereich werden momentan sogar noch Leute gesucht" geschrieben und hat mir angeboten mich da zu bewerben
> ...




loool xD

aber wenn du ein screen gemacht hättest würde ich dir 99,9% mehr glauben =/


----------



## Visssion (6. April 2009)

irgendwie gabs doch mal son flash wo alle gms den witz brachten: was war als erstes da das huhn oder das ei xD


----------



## Mjuu (6. April 2009)

Ren3gaid schrieb:


> loool xD
> 
> aber wenn du ein screen gemacht hättest würde ich dir 99,9% mehr glauben =/



wieso sollte das nicht glaubhaft erscheinen?
ist doch nichts großes dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Volderan (6. April 2009)

Ich glaube so ne Murlocaufzucht würde mir auch gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichPWNdicke (6. April 2009)

lol der eine... das is doch keine frage die mit wow zu tun hat.
also schönen abend noch.


O.o


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (6. April 2009)

Macht doch endlich mal nen extrathread auf und lasst dieses hier ruhen -.-


----------



## Elessor (7. April 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> Macht doch endlich mal nen extrathread auf und lasst dieses hier ruhen -.-



warum denn? was is mit dem thread schlecht?


----------



## i_PeRfeCtiioN_vX (7. April 2009)

Also ich hatte einen spruch aber leider nich sreen gemacht ich bin ja hunter und hab festgesteckt auch mit dem im interface...nach dem behebn sagte er kann ich noch was für dich tun etc. und dann    ,,Möge dir nicht ein Pfeil in den Hintern geschossen werden,,  da dachte ich nur lol


----------



## busaku (8. April 2009)

Na holla.. dass sich jemand immernoch an die ganze Aktion hier erinnert - hätte niemals gedacht, dass sie so lange am leben bleibt^^ 

Danke für das reanimieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheNoctua (9. April 2009)

Ich habe auch mal gefragt^^

das kam dabei raus. Namen durfte ich leider nicht preisgeben:-P

[attachment=7236:WoW_GM_f...r_buffed.jpg]


----------



## imbaaapala (9. April 2009)

Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen das die gamemaster immer auf so etwas antworten... ich hatte bisher zwar auch immer nette gms aber sowas habe ich sie nie gefragt... wie ist eure erfahrung haben die alle super mit gemacht oder gabs doch öfters mal "stress" würd mich mal interessieren habe schon einiges gehört dem aber nie wirklich glauben geschenkt.


----------



## greenoano (9. April 2009)

Also die GMs sind eigendlich immer nett gewesen, warscheinlich sidn sie froh das sie auch mal was Abwechslung haben^^


----------



## RazZerrR (9. April 2009)

Haha wie geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Super idee!


----------



## Eox (9. April 2009)

Die Antwort auf die Frage lautet...






Das Ei. Es gab schon vor dem Huhn Tiere die Eier gelegt haben und deshalb sind die Eier älter und waren früher da. =)


----------



## Hoku (9. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (9. April 2009)

Ich wüsste noch etwas was man gm's fragen könnte ... warum werden Enten oftmals Gelb dagestellt ich kenn nur so braun schwarz grüne Enten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## g0ldloeckchen (9. April 2009)

Xplaya schrieb:


> Also ich glaub manche Gm´s finden es gut,endlich mal abwechslung im drögen Ticket Alltag.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 seh ich genau so & die gm's ham sicherlich besseres zu tun, auch wenns ne witzige umfrage ist..
sonst regen sich immer alle über die ewigen wartezeiten der gms auf ^^


----------



## Eox (9. April 2009)

Zebras sind glaub ich weiß mit schwarzen Streifen, weil ich glaub die sind bei der Geburt weiß und bekommen erst etwas später die streifen.

Jaja ich löse noch alle fragen der Menschheit =)


----------



## busaku (9. April 2009)

imbaaapala schrieb:


> Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen das die gamemaster immer auf so etwas antworten... ich hatte bisher zwar auch immer nette gms aber sowas habe ich sie nie gefragt... wie ist eure erfahrung haben die alle super mit gemacht oder gabs doch öfters mal "stress" würd mich mal interessieren habe schon einiges gehört dem aber nie wirklich glauben geschenkt.



Im Großen und Ganzen hatte ich auch immer Glück mit GM's, klar.. man hat mal gemerkt, wenn einer nen schlechten Tag hat, aber sie sind auch nur Menschen. Sofern sich das nicht auf die Qualität der Hilfe auswirkt, war immer alles okay (vllt. 2x innerhalb von 3 1/2 Jahren gewesen)


----------



## P-bibi (9. April 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> Ich wüsste noch etwas was man gm's fragen könnte ... warum werden Enten oftmals Gelb dagestellt ich kenn nur so braun schwarz grüne Enten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also die Idee finde ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (9. April 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> Ich wüsste noch etwas was man gm's fragen könnte ... warum werden Enten oftmals Gelb dagestellt ich kenn nur so braun schwarz grüne Enten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






P-bibi schrieb:


> Also die Idee finde ich gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hast du schonmal junge Enten gesehen? (Entenküken)

Hier!


----------



## vr35i (9. April 2009)

Eox schrieb:


> Die Antwort auf die Frage lautet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



richtig das konnte man gestern auch bei galileo auf pro sieben ehrfahren


----------



## ChAzR (9. April 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> gms von blizz komem nie ins game rein die machen das per konsole  und  die können sich auch unsichtbar machen
> udn ich glaube es is ein privat server -.- ...




clwon die kommen auch ingame!

Ich hab doch schon ein gesehn also ruhe wenn man keine ahnung hat


----------



## Mungamau (9. April 2009)

ChAzR schrieb:


> clwon die kommen auch ingame!
> 
> Ich hab doch schon ein gesehn also ruhe wenn man keine ahnung hat



Bei mir ist gestern einer gekommen, da er gerade Pause hatte und nichts zu tun hatte ^^ Screenshot hab ich vor lauter aufregung vergessen zu machen, ist aber geil mal einen GM aus der Nähe mal kennen zu lernen


----------



## LordKlobb (9. April 2009)

hab auch einen, fands echt lustig^^ hab bei 2ten teil leider etwas verschnitten, aber man kanns enziffern^^

wenn gm`s nur so schnell wie nett wären...*träum*


----------



## hardrain86 (9. April 2009)

also habe mir gerade nur mal die erste seite durchgelesen und ich muß sagen das sich ein gm zeitg war/ist kp^^ eigentlich nicht selten finde ich weil 
mir auch shcon ein paar sich gezeigt haben bzw ihren gepushten lv 8er char der mit nem hyper schwert rumläuft^^ naja usw...

egal des thema is ein anderes^^

also ich finde die antworten ja sowas von geil die die gm´s abliefern XD
das threat finde ich auch mal ne geile idee,da wäre ich echt nicht drauf gekommen^^
teilweise haben die gm´s ja richtig gute laune bei solchen antworten naja,
obwohl ich mir auch vorstellen kann das ein paar richtig genervt waren wenn die solche fragen 100mal zu hören bekommen^^

naja gut wollt auch mal was dazu sagen dürfen^^


----------



## Fears0me (9. April 2009)

Ich hab auch ne Frage die ich mal einen GM stellen muss. Lebt denn dr alte Holzmichl noch? :O


----------



## Dagonzo (9. April 2009)

Tja und da beschweren sich viele immer über die GM´s wenn mal ein Ticket länger braucht. Kein Wunder, wenn man sie mit soviel Müll behelligt.


----------



## Stupidea24 (9. April 2009)

Also wie wir alle wissen war das Ei zuerst da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darerus93 (9. April 2009)

Lol ich lach mich nur noch Krank xD Jeder GM weis von der Umfrage und alle sagen Chuck Norris ^^ Hätte ich ja nicht gedacht das sich das so schnell rumspricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eox (10. April 2009)

Die Gms arbeiten ja auch alle auf einem Haufen. In Paris oder ich glaub das zweite war Irland.


----------



## P-bibi (10. April 2009)

Portgas schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal junge Enten gesehen? (Entenküken)
> 
> Hier!



Was ist ein junger Ent? 
xD

Nein Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chinsai (10. April 2009)

Hier meine GM-Antwort zu "Hat ein Zebra weiße oder schwarze Streifen"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (11. April 2009)

So.. durfte nun gestern auch mal ein Ticket schreiben weil jemand besonders schlaues den Witz  "Wie merkt man sich die 11880 - 11. september, 88. stock, 0 überlebende" reißen musste... naja.

Heute hat mich dann endlich ein Gm angeschrieben als ich auf meinem AH-Char war und im Anschluss an die Bestätigung, dass er nach den richtlinien handeln wird ( also nicht tun wird ^^ ) habe ich ihm die Zebra-Frage gestellt

Ergebnis: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h4zm (12. April 2009)

Hatte eben auch noch einen freundlichen GM. 
Da hab ich ihn auch direkt mal gefragt... Allerdings war er gegen Ende etwas ratlos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß an Grannushima an dieser Stelle!


----------



## Elessor (12. April 2009)

frühen feierabend und dicke eier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## busaku (12. April 2009)

Elessor schrieb:


> frühen feierabend und dicke eier?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



omg lol..^^ Hab ich mich grade auch gefragt ^^


----------



## XerroX (12. April 2009)

einfach nur geil ... werde ich direkt auch mal ausprobieren !


----------



## h4zm (12. April 2009)

Das war auf Ostern bezogen... *hust*


----------



## Mr. Morizon (13. April 2009)

Ist leider nicht die aktuelle Frage (wie ich grad erst bemerkt hab -.-) aber es waren dennoch 2 Hammer witzige Antworten! VIELEN Dank an die 2 verdammt lustigen GMs; den einen Namen sollte ich verdecken, der andere durfte offen bleiben, außer...naja lest selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der 2. war der beste =D Ich schick gleich mal die Eier los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider weiß ich nicht, wie man hier Bilder einfügt, von daher geht das nur über den Anhang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber da der 2. GM hier ja vorbeischaun wollte und ich seinen Namen nicht verdecken brauchte, möchte ich ihn dennoch grüßen; den lieben Valletria =) 

Edit: Geht ja doch :> Buffed gehorcht mir muhaha^^ 

Edit2: Offenbar doch nicht -.- Denn ich darf weder in diesem Post noch in einer 2. Antwort noch etwas anhängen -.- Zu wenig speicher iwie...fragt mich nicht, warum -.-"


----------



## Megamage (13. April 2009)

@TE Ich habs auch mal aus Spass gemacht, werde dir die Screens zukommen lassen. Geht nur leider atm nicht, da Rechner Schrott!


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (13. April 2009)

Blackywulf schrieb:


> da haste^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lawl wie geil blacky^^
Hat das hähnchen was gedroopt? xD


----------



## Xardas der Schwarzmagier (14. April 2009)

zu Runde 2: Hattte dort auch eine kreative Antwort

[attachment=7286:GMchat.JPG]


----------



## Sheliak (15. April 2009)

hab auch noch ne antwort

maly hatte sein herz mal wieder nicht gegeben also musste ich n ticket schreiben


[attachment=7293:Unbenannt.JPG]

wie man sihet hab ich keine ahnung vom bearbeten und so^^


----------



## Nyan (15. April 2009)

hiho, 
hatte da doch gerade ein gespräch mit einem gm in War da habe ich doch gleich mal die gelegenheit genutzt und was herauskam seht ihr hier
[attachment=7294:Riannella_020.jpg]


Mfg Nyan


----------



## Telbion (15. April 2009)

Screenshot folgt noch:

Ich: Haben Zebras schwarze oder weisse Streifen?

GM: Kommt drauf an ob sie von einem ER oder einer Sie angemalt wurden.


----------



## Sethia (15. April 2009)

Nyan schrieb:


> hiho,
> hatte da doch gerade ein gespräch mit einem gm in War da habe ich doch gleich mal die gelegenheit genutzt und was herauskam seht ihr hier
> [attachment=7294:Riannella_020.jpg]
> 
> ...



Hrhrhr.... ich sags ungern, aber der GM wollte sicherlich irgendeiner anderen Tätigkeit nachgehen. Der schien es eilig zu haben.

xD


----------



## Taluran (15. April 2009)

ich habe schon viel mist gelesen aber son beitrag zu zumüllen wegen GM-Ticktes is Hammer o.O
GM´s haben es auch nicht leicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alos lasst doch ihre Makrso und ihre sinnlosen sätze ingame oder hört auf Tickets zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chelrid (15. April 2009)

dann braucht man sich über die langen wartezeiten nicht zu wundern, wenn einige einfach so ein ticket erstellen und dann den gm nur fragen, was zui erst da war oder ob das zebra schwarz oder weiß gestreift ist....    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowstar79 (15. April 2009)

Wartezeiten der GMs sind ja noch ned lang genug, da müssen natürlich die Gamer sich irgend nen Müll einfallen lassen um am ende eine so sinnlose frage zu stellen .. OMG . Also witzig finde ich das nich aber jeder is ja anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## relten15 (17. April 2009)

naja der hier ist zum ablachen der gm kahm dan noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elemental (22. April 2009)

)


----------



## Kronas (22. April 2009)

relten15 schrieb:


> naja der *hier ist zum ablachen* der gm *kahm dan *noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bitte arbeite an deiner rechtschreibung

trotzdem guter screenshot


----------



## PARAS.ID (22. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (22. April 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/5300/gmgesprch.jpg


wir sollten doch nich extra ein ticket aufmachen^^


----------



## Darussios (22. April 2009)

Früher war das ja mal lustig ich habe sogar mitgemacht, wie man ein paar Seiten weiter vorne sehen kann.

Aber angesichts der Lage, dass GM's Stunden brauchen zum Antworten finde ich das nicht mehr gut und ich bitte deswegen alle darum dies sein zu lassen.
Ich bin von Natur aus kein Spielverderber aber dieser ehemalige Spaß verdirbt allen anderen das Spiel, wenn sie richtige Fragen/Probleme haben.

Mfg


----------



## booooob (22. April 2009)

hab leider keinen screen... hat ihn iwie nicht gespeichert Oo  frage: wie verbringt ihr eign den tag?
                                                                                   antwort: aufwachen ticket ticket essen ticket ticket.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystaleye (22. April 2009)

Teilweise ein echt gute Idee, aber mal ehrlich meinst du lieber TE das die GM´s nichts besseres zu tun haben? Alls so ein Schwachsinn auf gut Deutsch zu beantworten? Der Jop ist ein guten Support in Spiel, bezüglich zum Spiel WoW zu leisten. Und nicht Frage die keinerlei  Verbindung zum Spiel "World of Warcraft"  haben!! Wenn&#8217;s die wirklich so auf der Seele brennt was zum Geier als erstes da war frag mal Google da kommen bestimmt eine Menge bei raus. Allein die paar Minuten die in Wortwechsel zwischen Spieler und GM vergangen sind, hätte man schon mehrere Tickets bearbeiten können, was der eigentlich Sinn des Job ist, andere Spieler die eine wichtige Frage haben, weiter zu helfen, mussten somit warten usw. Für mich persönlich wär ich ein GameMaster und würd zu ein Schwachsinns Ticket auf meinen Bildschirm lesen, wär es mir vielleicht 1 Minute wert den jenigen eine Antwort zu geben....


----------



## busaku (22. April 2009)

Crystaleye schrieb:


> Teilweise ein echt gute Idee, aber mal ehrlich meinst du lieber TE das die GM´s nichts besseres zu tun haben? Alls so ein Schwachsinn auf gut Deutsch zu beantworten? Der Jop ist ein guten Support in Spiel, bezüglich zum Spiel WoW zu leisten. Und nicht Frage die keinerlei  Verbindung zum Spiel "World of Warcraft"  haben!! Wenn’s die wirklich so auf der Seele brennt was zum Geier als erstes da war frag mal Google da kommen bestimmt eine Menge bei raus. Allein die paar Minuten die in Wortwechsel zwischen Spieler und GM vergangen sind, hätte man schon mehrere Tickets bearbeiten können, was der eigentlich Sinn des Job ist, andere Spieler die eine wichtige Frage haben, weiter zu helfen, mussten somit warten usw. Für mich persönlich wär ich ein GameMaster und würd zu ein Schwachsinns Ticket auf meinen Bildschirm lesen, wär es mir vielleicht 1 Minute wert den jenigen eine Antwort zu geben....



Schonmal drauf geachtet, wann der Fred erstellt wurde? Da waren die Ticketzeiten noch gaaaanz anders.. nicht so wie jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balord (22. April 2009)

Hatte heute auch mal wieder ein gespräch mit einem GM und ihn anschließend auch mal gefragt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lustig finde ich, das er meine Frage beantwortet hat und eine Gegenfrage stellte  =)


----------



## Deathpenner (22. April 2009)

Die Gm´s sollten ma Screens machen oder selber ma fragen die Spiele gucken bestimmt bissel komisch aus der Wäsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dan hier rein.


----------



## busaku (23. April 2009)

Deathpenner schrieb:


> Die Gm´s sollten ma Screens machen oder selber ma fragen die Spiele gucken bestimmt bissel komisch aus der Wäsche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo, die GM's verschwören sich jetzt auf GMbuffed.de und starten ein Gegenprojekt ^^


----------



## Manitu2007 (23. April 2009)

ich vermute mal ganz starkt dass die das auch im internen intranet Forum in ihren Büros auch machen und die "Frage des Tages" krönen oder den "Spieler mit dem Größten Problem"


----------



## talikah (23. April 2009)

Hier auch noch ein nettes Gespräch, gute Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (5. Mai 2009)

Ist euch schonmal aufgefallen dass wenn GM´s Antworten das in den Besten Situationen Passiert? naja egal hier mein auszug

Zensiert





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: Der Jäger hat seinen Bogen tatsächlich bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yangsoon (5. Mai 2009)

ich find das echt endgeil aber als das noch nicht sooo verbreitet war bei den gm's hab ich das auch mal einen gefragt mit huhn und ei hab leider keinen screen aber der hat gesagt:Ein Kreis hat keinen Anfang^^


----------



## Leviathan666 (5. Mai 2009)

Jetzt weiß ich jedenfalls warum ich so lange auf einen GM warten muss. -.-


----------



## Clyon (5. Mai 2009)

Einige der Screenshots sind bearbeitet.
Keine Ahnung ob das schon jemand geschrieben hat.


----------



## Königmarcus (5. Mai 2009)

jo, wegen sonem schund kriegen wir verlängerte ticketwartezeiten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imbageif (5. Mai 2009)

ja super und wegen solchen lachsäcken wie euch muss ich ewig warten bis mein ernsthaftes ticket bearbeitet wird. vielen dank -.- außerdem hasse ich diese frage zumal jeder weiß dass das ei zuerst da war. warum fragt ihr nicht was richtig sinnloses?


----------



## Kronas (5. Mai 2009)

Imbageif schrieb:


> ja super und wegen solchen lachsäcken wie euch muss ich ewig warten bis mein ernsthaftes ticket bearbeitet wird. vielen dank -.- außerdem hasse ich diese frage zumal jeder weiß dass das ei zuerst da war. warum fragt ihr nicht was richtig sinnloses?


aber wer hat das ei gelegt?
wer hat das ei befruchtet?

und wir schreiben ja nicht  extra tickets deswegen, wir stellen die fragen nur wenn der gm fragt ob wir noch ein problem haben


----------



## EisblockError (5. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mir angewöhnt zu fragen wenn ein GM sagt "Kann ich dir sonst noch irgendwie helfen" zu fragen ob er mir Arthas als Pet zähmen kann.

Leider hat sich noch keiner überreden lassen.


----------



## EisblockError (5. Mai 2009)

Btw: Jetzt will ich Arthas als Mount.


----------



## Blueman23 (8. Mai 2009)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/2ypw-26-jpg.html 

Weiß nich obs die Antwort hier schon gibt, ich fand sie jedenfalls zum Brüllen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dudaididididamdididu (10. Mai 2009)

/push

und wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronn (10. Mai 2009)

Da wäre die Frage gut: Ist ein Glas das zu 50% mit Wasser befühlt ist halb leer oder halb Voll? Die Antwort wäre ein Glas das nur bis zur Hälfte befühlt wurde ist halb voll und ein Glas das ganz befühlt wurde aus dem dann die Hälfte wieder entfernt wurde (z.B. weggetrunken) ist dann halb leer.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (10. Mai 2009)

Gronn schrieb:


> Da wäre die Frage gut: Ist ein Glas das zu 50% mit Wasser befühlt ist halb leer oder halb Voll? Die Antwort wäre ein Glas das nur bis zur Hälfte befühlt wurde ist halb voll und ein Glas das ganz befühlt wurde aus dem dann die Hälfte wieder entfernt wurde (z.B. weggetrunken) ist dann halb leer.



Nein...
Ist eine Frage der Ansicht.
Ist jemand eher pessimistisch, ist es halb leer. Ist jemand eher optimistisch, ist das Glas halb voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (10. Mai 2009)

Das Glas ist ganz einfach beides auf einmal!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rietze (10. Mai 2009)

Mag ja ganz Lustig sein, doch was ist mit den Personen die die Gm´s vllt mehr brauchen und andere die GM´s wegen solchen Hirnlosen Fragen nerven?


----------



## Actionfigur (10. Mai 2009)

Flamed mal nicht so rum
Wenn man ein ernsthaftes Problem hat und im Anschluss diese Frage stellt , sollte es kein Problem darstellen ...

und eure dämlichen Wartezeiten werden durch diese weiteren 20 Sekunden auch nicht ewig in die Länge gezogen werden

Das ist nen "Fun"-Thread
Seht nicht immer alles so drastisch habt einfach mal Spaß dran -.-


----------



## LittleFay (10. Mai 2009)

Für unnötiges Ausnutzen des Ticket-Systems kann man Verwarnungen und Sperren bekommen.

Wenn ihr solche bescheuerten Fragen stellt, wenn ihr eh schon wegen was anderem ein Ticket geschrieben habt, ok.
Aber erstellt dafür doch bitte nicht extra eins. Derzeit sind die Wartezeiten eh schon enorm, und dann meinen ein paar Deppen noch, dass sie die GM zuspammen müssen.

GM sind ganz normale Supportleister. Für euren "Spaß" sind sie nicht da. Traurig, dass sie immer höflich bleiben müssen..
Ruft doch mal zur Abwechslung bei der Support-Hotline eures Internet-Providers um sowas zu fragen. Das wäre der gleiche Mist.


Meine Güte, da denkt man, die Spieler, die beim Item-Kauf oder der Verteilung in Raids ihren Kopf nicht einschalten und deshalb ein Ticket schreiben, sind der Grund für die hohen Wartezeiten. Da muss man sich ja schon vor die Stirn hauen. Aber dann wird das tatsächlich noch getoppt von dem Nonsense hier. Unglaublich.


----------



## Part v. Durotan (10. Mai 2009)

wir steckten mal in brt fest, der gm war auch ganz cool drauf.
doch der geilste war als ich nen bug im av hatte, ich ihn fragte welche fraktion er spielte, er antwortete hordler ich ihn auslachte und ich dann von nirgendwo ein starfire für 100000 abbekommen habe


----------



## Actionfigur (16. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nein , ich hatte ein ernstes Problem


----------



## Mozee (16. Mai 2009)

Du hast einma vergessen namen raus zu nehmen


----------



## Senseless6666 (16. Mai 2009)

Actionfigur schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


langsam gehts aufn keks last docheinfach mal die Thread unten.. zudem find ich das derbe unverschämt da man bei vielen auch sieht das sie nur deswegen den GM nerven... und das sorgt dafür das ich wieder wenn was is 5 stunden aufn GM warte wärend der schon mit Kopfschmerzen und Voller wut auf die Tasten tippt: Deine mudder war zu erst da..

Edit: obwohl das hier kein GM ist.. denke ich.. ka^^ verwirren mich diese chataddons xD


----------



## Actionfigur (16. Mai 2009)

Und ob es nen GM ist .. in der History von WIM wird das GM Symbol lediglich nicht angezeigt

und ich bitte dich , dein Zitat zu editieren .. da man einen Namen sieht.. ich hab meinen Post auch ausgebessert

Achja und gemeldet habe ich dich auch .. Meine "Mudder" geht dich nen feuchten Dreck an..

STFU Flamer


----------



## Rasgaar (16. Mai 2009)

Portgas schrieb:


> Ist jemand eher pessimistisch, ist es halb leer. Ist jemand eher optimistisch, ist das Glas halb voll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also in meinem Glas ist ja meist nicht mal was drin...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (16. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube ich habe die Antwort... ganz klar das Ei da ja das Huhn von igrendeinem Tier abstammen musste...  der Embrio hat sich im Ei weiterentwickelt und schwups enstand das Huhn


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (16. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mich auf dem Boden gekugelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Leute sollten kein GM sein, so Leute sollten die Welt regieren. So viel Humor und Stil vereint einfach unbeschreiblich schön


Gäbe es hier eine solche Funkion (*Alle Moderatoren die das lesen dazu beweg eine sticky Funktion einzubauen*) würde ich mich mit einem einzigen Wort zufrieden geben



STICKY !


----------



## BigBooster007 (17. Mai 2009)

so, ich hab auch mal n GM genervt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBooster007 (17. Mai 2009)

so, ich hab auch mal n GM genervt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (17. Mai 2009)

BigBooster007 schrieb:


> so, ich hab auch mal n GM genervt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich weis nicht ob es an dem monitor hier liegt der hier gerade steht aber man kann da nicht wirklich viel lesen


----------



## Ql1m@X (17. Mai 2009)

ich finde den thread klasse und die kreativität der gms auch ^^,
werde demnächst auch mal ein ticket eröffnen und nachfragen ^^


----------



## Mofeist (17. Mai 2009)

Ql1m@X schrieb:


> ich finde den thread klasse und die kreativität der gms auch ^^,
> werde demnächst auch mal ein ticket eröffnen und nachfragen ^^




wenn dann häng die frage bitte nur an wenn du sonst ein Problem hast wo du nen Gm sprechen musst.. den die Wartezeiten sind nicht mehr so wie, als der thread erstellt wurde das war ja mitte 08.. mittlerweile ist das nur mehr nervend.


----------



## Ql1m@X (17. Mai 2009)

danke werd ich machen  ^^


----------



## Turismo (17. Mai 2009)

Geile Idee! Ich finde es echt toll das die GM´s so gechillte Antworten auf solche "dummen" Fragen geben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steakpfanne (17. Mai 2009)

VigorMortis schrieb:


> Huhu..Ich war auch mal so frei, die Frage zu stellen...und es gab auch eine nette Antwort
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ey made my day xDDD


----------



## XBiggX (17. Mai 2009)

Hatte grad n Nettes Gespräch mit nem GM wo ich ihm nicht nur die Ursprünglichen fragen sondern auch noch 3 weitere Geheimnise der WoW Geschichte entlocken konnte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## imbaaapala (21. Mai 2009)

So hatte kleines Ingame Problem also GM aufgesucht nach einiger zeit und lösung de problems habe ich dann noch eine wie ich finde sher wichtige frage gestellt die unter anderem die weltsicherheit betrifft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[attachment=7672:gm_1.jpg]
[attachment=7673:gm2.jpg]


----------



## IwanNI (21. Mai 2009)

Sry, für kurzes Off-Topic: Imbaaapala, zwei Fragen zu deinem Interface: Wie heisst denn das Addon, mit dem man Leben und Mana sowohl als Prozent als auch als absoluter Wert angezeigt wird? Und funktioniert die Anzeige auch bei Bossen?

/off-Topic


Ich glaub, wenn ich mal wieder ein Problem hab, werde ich die Frage auch mal stellen^^


----------



## Arosk (21. Mai 2009)

IwanNI schrieb:


> Sry, für kurzes Off-Topic: Imbaaapala, zwei Fragen zu deinem Interface: Wie heisst denn das Addon, mit dem man Leben und Mana sowohl als Prozent als auch als absoluter Wert angezeigt wird? Und funktioniert die Anzeige auch bei Bossen?
> 
> /off-Topic
> 
> ...



Das Addon nennt sich Perl Classic :>


----------



## Chelrid (21. Mai 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Doch sie erscheinen auch ingame. Habe ich bislang einmal erlebt, als nach einem Wipe in BK Hero unser Hunter beim zweiten Boss in einem Käfig feststeckte.




ist zwar absolut offtpoic:

ich hatte über's Wochenende nen Problem, dass ich bei den Söhnen Hodirs keine Drachen gesehen habe.

hab dann mit 2 GM geschrieben, der zweite sagte mir dann irgendwann mal, dass ich mich mit meinem Hunter einloggen sollte (war zu dem zeitpunkt mit Hexe online)

und als ich mich mit hexe ausloggte, sagte meine freundin, die neben mir saß (spielt auch wow), das meine hexe online war, ich war aber grad im char auswahl menü, zappe auf hunter runter und drücke einloggen.

plötzlich war ich also mit 2 chars gleichzeitig online. nur hexe war halt der GM, der dann schön erst mal mit meinem teppich durch die gegend flog.

bin derzeit auf arbeit, häng dann heute nachmittag mal noch nen screeen dran...


----------



## imbaaapala (21. Mai 2009)

Ja genau Perl classics es hat noch viel mehr Optionen wie ziel des ziel des zieles und so weiter ich finds sehr nützlich und war mein erstes add on ^^


----------



## Frek01 (21. Mai 2009)

<3


----------



## Chínín (23. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tjo, mir fielen nur 2 Fragen ein :-|


----------



## Sliverslash (28. Mai 2009)

Rofl xD aber das Ticket is durch nen richtiges Prob entstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (28. Mai 2009)

Die Menscheit brauch neue fragen mit denen sie Gm's löchern können!


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> Die Menscheit brauch neue fragen mit denen sie Gm's löchern können!



Ich fand/find die Aktion lustig - aber nervt die GMs nicht einfach grundlos plx.


----------



## Yangsoon (30. Mai 2009)

naja also ich mach das nur wenn die mir halt schon meine eigentliche frage beantwortet haben.also ich schreib nicht einfach ein ticket und frag dann so was^^


----------



## erdnuggel (11. Juni 2009)

Auch sehr schöne Antwort


----------



## Ol@f (11. Juni 2009)

Damit hat der GM sogar gar nicht mal so unrecht.^^


----------



## Doofkatze (11. April 2011)

Need Round 3...


----------



## ZAM (11. April 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Need Round 3...



Starten ^^


----------



## Schiimon (11. April 2011)

Wieviele Säulen gibt es in Ironforge (große und kleine zusammen)?


----------



## Doofkatze (11. April 2011)

*Round 3: Warum habe ich immer einzelne Socken übrig, wenn ich gewaschen habe ?*


----------



## Magogan (25. April 2011)

_Ich:_ Haben Zebras weiße oder schwarze Streifen?
_Gamemaster: _Meinst du Steppen-, Berg- oder Grevyzebras?
_Ich:_ Ähm, normale Zebras...^^
_Gamemaster:_ Steppenzebras dann nehme ich an. Die sind weiß mit schwarzen Streifen. =)

Grevyzebra ... das könnte auch eine Lösung eines Rätsels bei 9live sein ...


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (25. April 2011)

RUNDE 3 VORSCHLÄGE

Butterbrote fällt immer auf die Butterseite,
Katzen landen immer auf ihren Füßen,
was passiert wenn ich einer Katze Butter auf den Rücken schmiere ?

ODER

Wie kommt das "Rasen bitte nicht betreten Schild " in die Mitte des Rasen ?

ODER

Welche Farbe bekommt ein Schlumpf wenn ich ihn würge ?


----------



## Casthiel (26. April 2011)

Wieviele Sandkörner brauche ich für eine Wüste? 
Als der Mensch entdeckte, dass Kühe Milch geben – was tat er da gerade?
Wenn man in einem Fluggerät sitzt, dass mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegt – was passiert wenn man die Scheinwerfer anmacht?
Woran ist das Tote Meer gestorben? 
Warum heißt “Dusch Das” nicht “Dusch Dich”? 
Was für einen Sehtest machen Analphabeten?


----------



## Doofkatze (26. April 2011)

was sehen blinde?


----------



## Firemozzi (4. Mai 2011)

P-King schrieb:


> Einige von den Bildern sind gefakt.... das stellt man nur daran fest, dass sich ein Gm zeigt, was er nur in aussergewöhnlichen fällen tut und da gewinnt man noch eher im Lotto... Und auch das die Gm's gar nicht mit Ihren normalen stinklangweiligen Makros schreiben ist auch bissl merkwürdig... Naja^^
> 
> LFG
> 
> Fälschungs Entdecker  ^.^



Frag mal einen GM persönlich, ob er sich rasch zeigen könnte, weil du so gerne mal einen GM sehen würdest 

Neue Frage: Was wäre passiert, wenn Pinochio gesagt hätte, meine Nase wächst gleich. (wuchs dann die Nase? Ja oder Nein? Begründung?


----------



## Girderia (4. Mai 2011)

die eindeutige antwort lautet Jain. begründung: es ist ein paradoxon


zebras sind übrigens wirklich weiß, das sieht man wenn man sich den bauch oder das hinterteil der tiere anschaut, dort laufen die schwarzen streifen aus, und es bleibt nur weiß übrig. abgesehen von den braunen zebras, die der mensch aber zum glück ausgerottet hat, um diese frage eindeutig stellen zu können,

@castiel

1. schau in den nachthimmel, ziehe die anzahl der sichtbaren sterne von denen ab die du nicht siehst, so viele sandkörner brauchst du
2. er beobachtete ein kalb
3. du aktivierst einen stromkreis
4. zuviel salz
5. mal ehrlich, würdest du als hersteller der an verkäufen interessiert ist, jedem kunden mitteilen dass er stinkt?
6. es gibt auch sehtafeln auf denen ringe zu sehen sind, die an einer seite eine öffnung haben


----------



## Furios11 (6. Mai 2011)

[attachment=11890:GM 2.jpg][attachment=11889:GM.jpg]


zwar nicht so gelungen..aber trotzdem ein schmunzeln wert ^^


----------



## Marcion (6. Mai 2011)

ich spiel zwar jetzt schon lang nicht mehr, hätte aber eine frage beizusteuern und zwar:

Klingt das Geräusch eines Gongs nach *GONG* oder *BONG*? Und welches Geräusch macht dann eine Bong?


----------



## Furios11 (6. Mai 2011)

hm..könnte man auch nehmen ja^^


----------



## Gazeran (6. Mai 2011)

Casthiel schrieb:


> Wieviele Sandkörner brauche ich für eine Wüste?
> Als der Mensch entdeckte, dass Kühe Milch geben – was tat er da gerade?
> Wenn man in einem Fluggerät sitzt, dass mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegt – was passiert wenn man die Scheinwerfer anmacht?
> Woran ist das Tote Meer gestorben?
> ...


Woha nice xD das mit der Kuhwerd ich mal bringen, wenn ich nen ticket schreibe xD


----------



## Domeus77 (7. Mai 2011)

Firemozzi schrieb:


> Frag mal einen GM persönlich, ob er sich rasch zeigen könnte, weil du so gerne mal einen GM sehen würdest



Da fällt mir was ein. Es war zu BC Zeiten. Ich stand seeehrr spät in der Nacht in Shatt rum. Es waren kaum Spieler on. Plötzlich fängt WoW an zu ruckeln wie verrückt. Ich konnte mich kaum noch drehen oder so. Ich habe dann einen grünen Blobb enddeckt (wie die Adds bei Grobbulus) der von Himmel herabflog und eine riesen grüne Wolke hinter sich her zog. Erst wusste ich nicht was das war aber dann sah ich sogar den Namen (GM "irgendwas"). Ich sendete ihn an, dass es ja ganz toll aussieht aber mein Computer da ziemlich laggt. Er stellte es dann ab und wir quatschten ein bisschen. Es war recht lustig. Zum Abschied hat er mich für eine Stunde in einen art bösen Gnom verwandelt. Man ich hab ich (Mensch - Pala) doof ausgesehen. ^^


----------



## Aeiouz (7. Mai 2011)

Casthiel schrieb:


> Wieviele Sandkörner brauche ich für eine Wüste?
> Als der Mensch entdeckte, dass Kühe Milch geben – was tat er da gerade?
> *Wenn man in einem Fluggerät sitzt, dass mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegt – was passiert wenn man die Scheinwerfer anmacht?*
> Woran ist das Tote Meer gestorben?
> ...



Frage 3 ist einfach zu beantworten. Das kann ein Mensch nie heruasfinden denn man kann Masse nicht auf Lichtgeschwindigkeit bringen.


----------



## villain (7. Mai 2011)

Aeiouz schrieb:


> Frage 3 ist einfach zu beantworten. Das kann ein Mensch nie heruasfinden denn man kann Masse nicht auf Lichtgeschwindigkeit bringen.




ketzer! ... frag doch mal captain kirk oder captain picard :-P


----------



## Frayvel (7. Mai 2011)

*[BLIZZ] Crominidus ausbuh* BUUUUH!


----------



## Geloran (7. Mai 2011)

> ketzer! ... frag doch mal captain kirk oder captain picard :-P



Da müsste er wenn schon Scotty oder Geordi LaForge fragen. oder Data, der könnte das auch noch wissen^^


----------



## Valdrasiala (9. Mai 2011)

Casthiel schrieb:


> Wenn man in einem Fluggerät sitzt, dass mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegt &#150; was passiert wenn man die Scheinwerfer anmacht?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber zurück zum Topic: das mit der Butter und der Katze finde ich bisher am besten!


----------



## Kersyl (9. Mai 2011)

Wie genial! Werd auch gleich mal einen Bugreport vom 1. Steinernen Kern-Boss Liefern(Der springt schief!)
und hoffentlich komm ich zur frage!^^


----------



## Kersyl (9. Mai 2011)

Ok hab gerade ein recht witziges Gespräch mit einem GM geführt.
Die 1. Frage war nur nebenbei aber ich habs bei meinem Firsttry geschafft an dem Encounter zu sterben.^^


----------



## Hengist (9. Mai 2011)

worksuckslifetoo schrieb:


> RUNDE 3 VORSCHLÄGE
> 
> Butterbrote fällt immer auf die Butterseite,
> Katzen landen immer auf ihren Füßen,
> was passiert wenn ich einer Katze Butter auf den Rücken schmiere ?



Ist einfach zu erklären.
Zitat:" Nun stellte sich im Jahre 2003 ein Forscherteam der Hans-Maulwurf-Universität für Sinnlose Studien folgenden Frage: "Was würde passieren, wenn man einer Durchschnittskatze ein 08/15-Standardbutterbrot auf den Rücken schnallen würde (logischerweise mit der Butterseite entgegen der Fellrichtung) und diesen Aufbau dann von einer Kante stoßen würde?" Die Forscher kamen durch aufschlussreiche Gedankenexperimente zu folgenden möglichen Ergebnissen: 


Es passiert nichts.
Der ganze Aufbau verschwindet in eine andere Dimension und verändert dort das Raum - Zeit Kontinuum
Schon beim Zusammenführen der einzelnen Bestandteile erfolgt eine gewaltige, den Planeten umfassende Explosion und alle sterben.
Beim Aufprall findet die oben erwähnte Explosion statt. Wieder sterben alle.
Es entsteht ein sogenanntes Zeitloch und einem wird irgendwie klar, dass die ganze Idee doch nicht so toll war.
Die Katze und das Butterbrot kommen auf einer Seite zum Liegen. Außer der Katze und dem Butterbrot würde niemand sterben.
Die Katze mitsamt Butterbrot drehen sich um die eigene Achse zunehmend schneller und werden auf eine Trillarde U/Min beschleunigt was die Katze durch die Fliehkräfte in Stücke reißt und einen riesen Sauhaufen verursacht
Das ganze kommt nie zu stande, weil schon beim Vorgang des Zusammenfügens das Butterbrot mit der Butterseite auf die Katze fallen würde. (Es geschieht immer, immer, immer und zu Unendlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit.)
 Das Forscherteam konnte sich nicht vorstellen, dass noch niemand ähnliche Theorien aufgestellt hat. Es vermutet daher eine weltweite Verschwörung, um zu verhindern dass fundamentalistische Butterbrotfans in uneingeschränktem Maße an Massenvernichtungswaffen gelangen können. Auch könnte es möglich sein, dass irgendein Großkonzern (Ikea, Microsoft, Snickers, Mars, Bounty, Twix, VW oder Hubba Bubba ) Forschungen in diese Richtung wissentlich und willentlich unterbinden, um selbst das Monopol über Butterbrote oder Katzen zu erlangen. 

Der Vorschlag des Teams ist daher, man solle seine Butterbrote befreien und alle Katzen fliegen lassen!" Zitatende

Quelle: http://www.stupidedi...erbrot-Phänomen


----------



## _Raziel_ (10. Mai 2011)

Warum ein Butterbrot auf die Butterseite fällt ist wissenschaftlich schon länger bewiesen worden. Es liegt an der Kantenhöhe eines Tisches bzw. der Drehgeschwindigkeit des Brotes, welches von eben jener Kante fällt. Lässt man das Butterbrot übrigens auf derselben Höhe waagrecht fallen, landet es auf der Seite, die kein Butter besitzt. Ebenso wurde bewiesen, dass ein ca. doppelt so hoher Tisch das Butterbrot auch wieder auf die Seite fallen lässt, die nicht mit Butter beschmiert wurde.

Kommen wir zu einer Katze. Eine Katze landet mitnichten immer auf ihren Füssen. Ist die Katze bewusstlos oder anderweitig in ihren Bewegungen beschränkt, landet eine Katze auch mal unsanft auf dem Rücken bzw. der Seite. Ist diese Einschränkung jedoch nicht gegeben, dann landet eine Katze je nach Fallhöhe auf ihren Füssen. Achtung, jetzt wirds wissenschaftlich:


> In einem ersten Takt zieht das rücklings fallende Tier die Vorderbeine eng an den Leib und streckt die Hinterbeine rechtwinklig von der Körperlängsachse weg. Wenn jetzt die Katze den Vorderkörper rasch um 180 Grad dreht, ist die Gegendrehung des hinteren Körperteils viel langsamer und der Drehwinkel entsprechend klein. Dann streckt das Tier die vorderen Beine vom Körper weg und drückt die hinteren an das Fell, und das Hinterteil vollzieht die Drehung des Vorderkörpers nach, mit nur geringem Gegenschwingen der vorderen Körperhälfte.
> 
> Obschon Mareys Bilder das physikkonforme Drehen in zwei Takten deutlich zeigten, blieb noch manche Frage offen. 1960 machte sich der amerikanische Physiologe Donald McDonald mit einer modernen Hochgeschwindigkeitskamera nochmals ans Problem. Sequenzen von 1500 Bildern pro Sekunde enthüllten schliesslich das dynamische Geschehen im kleinsten Detail. So macht die Katze mit subtilem Muskelspiel und Schwanzwirbeln noch eine Feinkorrektur, falls nach den zwei Drehtakten die vier Beine noch nicht genau erdwärts zeigen. Für die vollständige Bewegungskaskade braucht die Katze lediglich eine Achtelsekunde &#8211; das bedeutet, dass sie sich bei einem Sturz schon nach den ersten acht Zentimetern gedreht hat. Und dass solche Fallkunst nicht auf Katzen beschränkt ist, zeigte McDonald mit Versuchen an Meerschweinchen und Hasen.



Fazit:
Das Butterbrot dreht sich bei einer Höhe von ca. 1.20m auf die Butterseite. Dies geschieht ohne aktive Einmischung des Brotes, da dieses ja nicht lebt. Die Katze dreht sich bei einer Höhe von ca. 8cm stets auf ihre Beine. Dies geschieht aktiv von ihr.
Aktive Bewegungen waren schon immer kraftvoller als physikalisch automatisch ablaufenden Bewegungen. Dies bedeutet, dass ein Butterbrot, welches auf eine Katze geschnürt worden wäre nicht auf seiner Butterseite landen würde, sondern die Katze auf ihren Beinen. Sich dann das Brot vom Rücken streifen würde und die Butter ablecken würde...

Hoffe diese Antwort reicht.
So ungefähr hats mir ein GM btw. auch schon vor etwas länger als einem Jahr erklärt. Ohne das Zitat natürlich...


----------



## MrBlaki (10. Mai 2011)

Aeiouz schrieb:


> Frage 3 ist einfach zu beantworten. Das kann ein Mensch nie heruasfinden denn man kann Masse nicht auf Lichtgeschwindigkeit bringen.



Die letzte Frage ist sogar noch einfacher.
Analphabeten, so ist es zumindest in NRW, machen seit neuestem den gleichen Test wie alle anderen. Die haben sich nämich etwas anderes ausgedacht ^^
Als ich für den Führerschein zum Sehtest musste, musste ich mir Kreise anschauen bei denen Stücke gefehlt haben. Man muss einfach sagen wo das Stück fehlt (Oben, unten, links, rechts, oben rechts usw.).


----------



## _Raziel_ (10. Mai 2011)

Das mit der Lichtgeschwindigkeit und der Lampe ist relativ einfach zu erklären. Befindet man sich in diesem Raumschiff, welches diese Lampe hat und fliegt mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit, so würde man die Lampe brennen sehen, da dank Relativitätstheorie bewiesen wurde, dass ein Objekt, welches sich in einem Objekt befindet und dieselbe Geschwindigkeit hat, die Bewegung und die daraus resultierenden physikalischen Eigenschaften nicht erkennt. D.h. Man würde die Lampe brennen sehen, da innerhalb des Raumschiffs sich nichts mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit (obwohl das Raumschiff selber mit c unterwegs ist) bewegt, ausser den Strahlen der Lampe. Der Betrachter im Innern sieht also die Lampe leuchten.

Für den Betrachter ausserhalb des Schiffes ist es hingegen egal, ob er die Lampe brennen sehen würde oder nicht, da er das Raumschiff an und für sich nicht sehen kann. Ein Körper, der mit Lichgeschwindigkeit unterwegs ist, ist für das menschliche Auge sowie für jedes andere Hilfsmittel zu schnell um wahrgenommen zu werden. Wenn überhaupt, würde man einen hell erleuchteten Punkt sehen, da Lichtgeschwindigkeit mit Energie gleich zu setzen ist... Bekanntes Problem der Beschleunigung auf Lichtgeschwindigket.

Btw... Hingegen allen Meinungen ist es nicht unmöglich, sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit zu bewegen. Es ist lediglich unmöglich, sich auf Lichtgeschwindigkeit zu beschleunigen. Ist man bereits mit c unterwegs stellt es keine Probleme mehr dar.

Btw...
Es gibt keine Fragen, die niemals beantwortet werden kann. Es gibt nur Fragen, die dem Verständnis eines Menschen zu hoch sind. Bspw. ob es einen Gott gibt... Bei solchen Fragen muss man Glauben daran haben.

Bestes Beispiel dafür ist die Frage, ob ein Baum einen Krach macht, wenn er im Wald umfällt. Aber kein Mensch da ist, um es zu hören. Es fehlt ein Beweis für die These, aber wissenschaftlich gesehen, macht er einen Krach.
Was war zuerst da? Ei oder Huhn? Wissenschaftlich gesehen das Ei, weil bereits Dinosaurier Eier legten und das bekanntlich keine Hühner waren...

Es geht immer um den Glauben bzw. Unglauben der Gesellschaft und wie hoch sie so eine Frage schaukeln.

Warum bspw. fragt sich die Menschheit immer noch, was der Sinn des Lebens ist. Wissenschaftlich gesehen is es ziemlich einfach... Der Sinn des Lebens ist das Vermehren und Weitergeben der DNA... Rudimentär und offensichtlich, weil es jedes Lebewesen darauf beschränkt. Wir haben 'leider' nur das Gehirn, dass ohne diese Frage nicht weiss, was es mit der ungenutzten Zeit anfangen soll.


----------



## Doofkatze (10. Mai 2011)

What about:

Wer hat Gott erschaffen?


----------



## Nisbo (10. Mai 2011)

Das waren die Antiker, die haben auch die Stargates erschaffen ^^


----------



## Magicious (10. Mai 2011)

Nochmal zur Lichtgeschwindigkeit: Das mit der Masse stimmt nicht so ganz, denn nach Einstein ist Licht nicht einfach nur eine Welle, sondern besteht aus Lichtquanten, also kleine Lichtteilchen, was wiederum in (wen auch winziger) Masse resultiert.
Und sollte man nun in einem Raumschiff eine Lampe an machen, sollte sich das Ganze verhalten wie ein Ball den man in einem Zug wirft: Die Geschwindigkeit des Zuges wird mit der des Ballwurfes addiert, für die Person die außerhalb des Zuges steht. Für Personen im Zug existiert bei der Beobachtung also nur die Geschwindigkeit des Balles selbst, da sie sich bereits mit dem sich bewegenden System "Zug" mitbewegen.


----------



## _Raziel_ (10. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze, liest du manchmal auch Posts oder pushst du nur deinen Counter?


> Btw...
> Es gibt keine Fragen, die niemals beantwortet werden kann. Es gibt nur Fragen, die dem Verständnis eines Menschen zu hoch sind. Bspw. ob es einen Gott gibt... Bei solchen Fragen muss man Glauben daran haben.


Wissenschaftlich konnte noch nicht bewiesen werden, ob Gott überhaupt existiert. Die Religionen haben unterschiedliche Entstehungsgeschichten, wobei einige sich ähneln indem sie sagen, dass Gott immer da war und da sein wird.
Solche Fragen sind philosophischer Natur und meist nur durch Glauben zu bekräftigen...

Eine interessante wissenschaftliche Frage würe übrigens eher, was vor dem Urknall war, bzw. was ausserhalb der Weltraumgrenze ist...

Ein richtig schöner Knackpunkt btw. ist auch die Frage. Wenn wir zur Sonne sehen, sehen wir 8 Minuten in die Vergangenheit, da das Licht 8 Minuten braucht um zu uns zu kommen. Sterne brauchen manchmal tausende Jahre um ihr Licht zu uns zu schicken. Wir sehen also in die Vergangenheit.
Frage: Kann man also so weit zurück in die Zeit sehen um den Urknall zu erkennen? Bzw. was liegt noch weiter zurück?


----------



## Doofkatze (10. Mai 2011)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Doofkatze, liest du manchmal auch Posts oder pushst du nur deinen Counter?
> 
> Wissenschaftlich konnte noch nicht bewiesen werden, ob Gott überhaupt existiert. Die Religionen haben unterschiedliche Entstehungsgeschichten, wobei einige sich ähneln indem sie sagen, dass Gott immer da war und da sein wird.
> Solche Fragen sind philosophischer Natur und meist nur durch Glauben zu bekräftigen...
> ...



Ja, ich lese auch andere Posts.

Das Interessante an dieser Frage ist jedoch die Möglichkeit Blizzards, hier humoristisch drauf zu reagieren, also das, was wir wollen.

Es muss eben eine Frage sein, die viele Spekulationen zulässt. Oder andersrum zumindest wilde Ideen (wohlmöglich Blizzard selbst).

Eine lange und klare Antwort wie bei dir ist nur eine Möglichkeit zu antworten.


----------



## Magicious (10. Mai 2011)

Nunja, theoretisch eine interessante Idee, aber dagegen sprechen jetzt für mich allein 2 Fakten:
1. man hört den Urknall auch in unserem Sonnensystem noch - als eine Art Rauschen im Hintergrund, was durch die Reflexion des Schalls durch Massereiche Körper im Universum entsteht. Da Schall aber um ein vielfaches langsamer als Licht ist, wäre es also allein dahingehend nicht möglich, da das Licht den Schall "überholt" hätte. 
2. Als der Urknall geschah gab es unsere Galaxie noch garnicht, und da die Materie mit annähernd Lichtgeschwindigkeit durch den Raum geschleudert wurde/wird, ist es also nur möglich die Ausbreitung des Universums zu beobachten. Heißt also, das Licht hat uns auch hierbei einfach überholt.


----------



## Nisbo (10. Mai 2011)

Selbst zum Urknall, ob es ihn gab oder nicht ging es verschiedene Studien


----------



## _Raziel_ (10. Mai 2011)

Magicious schrieb:


> Nunja, theoretisch eine interessante Idee, aber dagegen sprechen jetzt für mich allein 2 Fakten:
> 1. man hört den Urknall auch in unserem Sonnensystem noch - als eine Art Rauschen im Hintergrund, was durch die Reflexion des Schalls durch Massereiche Körper im Universum entsteht. Da Schall aber um ein vielfaches langsamer als Licht ist, wäre es also allein dahingehend nicht möglich, da das Licht den Schall "überholt" hätte.
> 2. Als der Urknall geschah gab es unsere Galaxie noch garnicht, und da die Materie mit annähernd Lichtgeschwindigkeit durch den Raum geschleudert wurde/wird, ist es also nur möglich die Ausbreitung des Universums zu beobachten. Heißt also, das Licht hat uns auch hierbei einfach überholt.



Und hier liegt eben jenes verzwickte Problem der Frage. Vor dem Urknall waren wir nicht da. Das Licht des Urknalls hatte uns also bereits überholt, als wir entstanden. Wir sehen jedoch, wenn wir einen Stern betrachten die Vergangenheit. Sonne 8 Min.. Nächster bewohnbarer Planet ca. 1000 Jahre etc... Das Universum ist bekanntermassen unendlich, vergrössert sich jedoch exponentiell (krass oder?) noch weiter aus. Geht man von einem Alter von 13,75 Milliarden Jahren aus, dann muss es doch bei einer unendlichen Grösse möglich sein, so viele Jahre zurück zu sehen und damit doch das Licht einzufangen, welches vom Big Bang ausgelöst wurde.
Nur fragt man sich dann, weil das Licht uns bereits überholt hat, ob man nun die Vergangenheit sieht, oder doch die Zukunft... Bzw. sieht man die Grenze unseres Universums?

Doofkatze...
Die Spiele mit den GMs sind absoluter Blödsinn. Wer deswegen ein Ticket erstellt, schadet den Spielern, die wirklich ein Problem mit dem Spiel haben. Wer auf die Frage, ob man sonst noch ein Problem hätte, mit dem Spiel anfängt ist genauso schädlich wie der Spieler, der deswegen ein Ticket eröffnet, weil jegliche Plauderei über Spiel-Offtopics Zeitverschwendung ist und den GM davon abhält einem Spieler zu helfen.


----------



## AsoraX (10. Mai 2011)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> ...
> Warum bspw. fragt sich die Menschheit immer noch, was der Sinn des Lebens ist. Wissenschaftlich gesehen is es ziemlich einfach... Der Sinn des Lebens ist das Vermehren und Weitergeben der DNA... Rudimentär und offensichtlich, weil es jedes Lebewesen darauf beschränkt. Wir haben 'leider' nur das Gehirn, dass ohne diese Frage nicht weiss, was es mit der ungenutzten Zeit anfangen soll.




Die frage nach dem sinn des lebens ist schon lange beantwortet.... 42


----------



## _Raziel_ (10. Mai 2011)

AsoraX schrieb:


> Die frage nach dem sinn des lebens ist schon lange beantwortet.... 42


Nein! Setzen 6...
42 ist nicht die Antwort für den Sinn des Lebens. Es ist die Antwort auf die ultimative Frage, welche den Sinn des Lebens beinhaltet. Also, erstmal die Frage finden. Die Antwort darauf ist 42...


----------



## Schnatti (10. Mai 2011)

Ich hab ne neue Frage für euch
"Nervt es euch GMs nicht das ständig irgendwelche Komiker meinen, euch mit ach so lustige Fragen zu löchern um die Antworten dann in diversen Foren posten zu können? Kommt ihr mit dem Druck klar, eine möglichst witzige Antwort zu finden, oder googelt ihr vorher die möglichen Fragen und legt euch passende Antworten zurecht?"


----------



## Reflox (17. Juni 2011)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Ich hab ne neue Frage für euch
> "Nervt es euch GMs nicht das ständig irgendwelche Komiker meinen, euch mit ach so lustige Fragen zu löchern um die Antworten dann in diversen Foren posten zu können? Kommt ihr mit dem Druck klar, eine möglichst witzige Antwort zu finden, oder googelt ihr vorher die möglichen Fragen und legt euch passende Antworten zurecht?"



Warte mal... nein lach besser allein.

btw. Ich habe letztens einen GM gefragt was er tun würde, wenn er einen Kaffeefleck auf dem Shirt habe. "Ich würde mir Vanish Oxi kaufen, damit muss er rausgehen, da Vanish ja so gut ist, dass man einfach in andere Häuser reinspazieren kann!"


----------



## Gazeran (17. Juni 2011)

Also meine Frage an die GMs ist immer:
Haben Zebras schwarze oder weisse Streifen?

Beste Antwort bis jetzt: "Vorne Schwarze hinten Weisse "


----------



## outlaw1712 (18. Juni 2011)

Gerade ein Problem mit dem Loot gehabt (keine Zuteilung erfolgt), schnell behoben durch GM. 

Ich: "Danke für die schnelle Hilfe und NEIN, ich habe keine weitere Frage!"
GM: "Es war MacGyver "


Made my day!


----------



## Alux (18. Juni 2011)

outlaw1712 schrieb:


> Gerade ein Problem mit dem Loot gehabt (keine Zuteilung erfolgt), schnell behoben durch GM.
> 
> Ich: "Danke für die schnelle Hilfe und NEIN, ich habe keine weitere Frage!"
> GM: "Es war MacGyver "
> ...



GEIL^^

EDIT

SO ich hätte mal ne gute Frage an nen GM. Wenn ich Ragnaros HC lege bekomm ich den Titel der Feuerlord. Heißt das ich kann dann über alle Feuerele herrschen?

So nochma EDIT, hab jetzt die Antwort





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (21. Juli 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> ...



Lustig...schön zensiert...und dann in der Verabschiedung und im Text den/die Charnamen drinnen gelassen


----------



## No_ones (21. Juli 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> GEIL^^
> 
> EDIT
> 
> ...




genial  nur wenn du schon die namen wegretuschierst  vergiss den am ende im satz des gamemasters nich, Mazuhiku (:


----------



## Slayed (21. Juli 2011)

No_ones schrieb:


> genial  nur wenn du schon die namen wegretuschierst  vergiss den am ende im satz des gamemasters nich, Mazuhiku (:



Oder bei "Ich werds mal versuchen " :>


----------



## Alux (23. Juli 2011)

Auch grad gesehen^^ naja ich plan eh ne Verschwörung die GMs zu stürzen *Evil Laugh inc*


----------



## Uratak (27. Juli 2011)

Aeiouz schrieb:


> Frage 3 ist einfach zu beantworten. Das kann ein Mensch nie heruasfinden denn man kann Masse nicht auf Lichtgeschwindigkeit bringen.




Angeblich war die Erde mal ne Scheibe ... !

Nur weil die Physik von heute noch nicht das Wissen und der Mensch den Verstand dazu hat, bedeutet es nicht, dass es unmöglich ist. Blöd gefragt wäre jetzt: "Was passiert wenn man die Teilchen des Lichts als Beschleunigungselement umwandeln kann?" - wer hätte vor Jahren gedacht, dass wir aus der Sonne Strom gewinnen? Auch wenn das nun direkt mit dem Licht nichts zu tun hat !


----------

